# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Как относиться к продаже знания брахманами?

## Лёша

Моё почтение,дорогие преданные.Прошу пояснить мне один момент из наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады:
"Нет, они не брахманы. Те, кто дает образование за деньги, они не брахманы. К примеру, мы даем лекции, просвещаем людей. Мы не говорим: "Платите нам за это"… Мы не просим денег: "Сначала заплатите, а потом можете приходить и изучать Бхагавад-гиту". Мы никогда так не говорим… Это собачий бизнес". 
(Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 28 апреля 1977 года)

"Истинный духовный учитель принадлежит к цепи парампары, ведущейся с незапамятных времен, и он ни на йоту не отклоняется от наставлений Верховного Господа".
(Б-г., 4.42, комментарий)

Почему брахманы и учителя ИСККОН дают лекции людям за деньги?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Моё почтение,дорогие преданные.Прошу пояснить мне один момент из наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады:
> "Нет, они не брахманы. Те, кто дает образование за деньги, они не брахманы. К примеру, мы даем лекции, просвещаем людей. Мы не говорим: "Платите нам за это"… Мы не просим денег: "Сначала заплатите, а потом можете приходить и изучать Бхагавад-гиту". Мы никогда так не говорим… Это собачий бизнес". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 28 апреля 1977 года)
> 
> "Истинный духовный учитель принадлежит к цепи парампары, ведущейся с незапамятных времен, и он ни на йоту не отклоняется от наставлений Верховного Господа".
> (Б-г., 4.42, комментарий)
> 
> Почему брахманы и учителя ИСККОН дают лекции людям за деньги?


Факты?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Моё почтение,дорогие преданные.Прошу пояснить мне один момент из наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады:
> "Нет, они не брахманы. Те, кто дает образование за деньги, они не брахманы. К примеру, мы даем лекции, просвещаем людей. Мы не говорим: "Платите нам за это"… Мы не просим денег: "Сначала заплатите, а потом можете приходить и изучать Бхагавад-гиту". Мы никогда так не говорим… Это собачий бизнес". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 28 апреля 1977 года)
> 
> "Истинный духовный учитель принадлежит к цепи парампары, ведущейся с незапамятных времен, и он ни на йоту не отклоняется от наставлений Верховного Господа".
> (Б-г., 4.42, комментарий)
> 
> Почему брахманы и учителя ИСККОН дают лекции людям за деньги?


За 22 года в ИСККОН ни разу не видел, чтобы духовные учителя ИСККОН брали деньги за лекции по сознанию Кришны. Вы видимо что-то путаете. 

Каждое утро и каждый вечер во всех храмах ИСККОН проходят лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гите, все эти лекции бесплатные, любой желающий может придти и слушать эти лекции.

----------


## Лёша

На этом сайте висело объявление о лекциях Вадима Тунеева(Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами) по грихастха-ашраму.Это был платный семинар.Я лично звонил и узнавал.
Радханатх Свами приезжал и давал лекцию за деньги.
Ватсала прабху даёт лекции в центре психологии,также платные.
Про Торсунова,Рузова и т.п. думаю не надо приводить примеры?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> На этом сайте висело объявление о лекциях Вадима Тунеева(Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами) по грихастха-ашраму. Это был платный семинар.Я лично звонил и узнавал.
> Радханатх Свами приезжал и давал лекцию за деньги.
> Ватсала прабху даёт лекции в центре психологии,также платные.
> Про Торсунова,Рузова и т.п. думаю не надо приводить примеры?


Когда организуются какие-то лекции или семинары, для которых снимают залы и т.д., то чтобы оплатить организацию этих программ, организаторы могут устанавливать плату. Но не стоит искажать факты, а у меня складывается впечатление, что вы намеренно это делаете. Радханатх Махарадж не давал лекции за деньги. Как и Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Не надо передергивать. Если за посещение программы с участием Махараджей взималась плата, то это не значит, что Махараджи давали лекции за деньги. Деньги собираются на оплату зала, и прочие аспекты организации этой программы. Махараджи просто приезжают на эти программы, чтобы прочитать лекции. Они не организуют непосредственно эти программы и не получают за это деньги, как вы пытаетесь написать. Такого рода программы зачастую устраиваются для сбора средств на строительство храма. В том числе на строительство храма пошли средства от программ, которые проводились с участием Радханатхи Свами в Москве. Также и семинары с участием Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами организовывались в том числе и для сбора средств для строительства храма. Не стоит пытаться представить это как нарушение наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Приведенные вами другие примеры опять же не совсем корректны, поскольку лекции Аударья Дхамы прабху или Патита Паваны прабху, которые они проводят для обычных людей - это их личные программы, это не программы ИСККОН, строго говоря, для организации работы их центров они также нуждаются в средствах. Почему мирские психологи могут брать деньги за свои лекции, семинары и консультации, а преданные, которые работают психологами, консультантами и т.д. не могут? В любом случае, все это примеры лекций, которые проходят вне храмов. И не нужно все валить в одну кучу.  Все регулярные утренние и вечерние лекции по священным писаниям в храмах ИСККОН всегда бесплатны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

К тому же, есть прямые указания Шрилы Прабхупады на этот счет, вы просто видимо не в курсе:

Prabhupada: Yes. So our engagement should be on that point, that these people will not easily understand, so we are not going to waste time for nothing. If anybody calls for meeting and lecturing, we must charge. Yes. And if they want to hear free, they may come to our temple. Don't become cheap. You see? My Guru Maharaja used to say that, photar kathara sei usane na(?): "If somebody becomes cheap, then nobody hears him." Especially in this country. If you become free speaker, then he's not taken into very seriously. So we must charge. In Boston, all the lectures Satsvarupa arranged, they paid hundred dollars, at least fifty dollars.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Room Conversation -- October 27, 1968, Montreal, With First Devotees Going to London On Evening of Their Departure



Прабхупада: Да. Наше участие в этом должно быть таким, что поскольку этим людям не так легко понять, мы не будем впустую тратить время за просто так. Если кто-то приглашает нас на встречу, прочитать лекцию, мы должны за это брать плату. Да. А если они хотят слушать бесплатно, то они могут придти в наш храм. Не становитесь дешевыми. Понимаете? Мой Гуру Махараджа говорил, что пхотар катхара сей усане на: "Если кто-то становится дешевым, тогда никто не слушает его".особенно в этой стране. Если вы становитесь бесплатным лектором, то вас не будут принимать всерьез. Поэтому мы должны взимать плату. В Бостоне,за все лекции, которые организовал Сатсварупа, они платили сто долларов, или по крайней мере пятьдесят долларов. 

Беседа 27 октября 1968, Монреаль.

Шрила Прабхупада ясно говорит, что бесплатные лекции проходят в храме, а если лекции  организуют в других местах, за это должна взиматься плата.

----------


## Лёша

Я ничего не искажаю.Исхожу из того,что наблюдаю.Меня ввело всё это в замешательство и я попросил разъяснений(с чем вы удачно,в общем,справились,дорогой Анирудха прабху).За что вам мои поклоны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я ничего не искажаю.Исхожу из того,что наблюдаю.Меня ввело всё это в замешательство и я попросил разъяснений(с чем вы удачно,в общем,справились,дорогой Анирудха прабху).За что вам мои поклоны.


Не обижайтесь  :smilies: , просто сейчас немало появилось критиканов, особенно в интернете, которые незаслуженно критикуют ИСККОН и его лидеров, зачастую используя вырванные из контекста цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады и т.д. У меня лично уже просто аллергия на такое критиканство. Зачастую это делается целенаправленно, чтобы убивать веру начинающих преданных или для того, чтобы переманивать людей из ИСККОН.

----------


## Лёша

о нет,прабху,я не с целью кого-либо критиковать или опорочить что-либо, задаю вопросы. мне интересно разобраться просто. и вас я вполне понимаю.мы все люди)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Нужно понять, что Шрила Прабхупада давал много практических наставлений своим ученикам - лидерам ИСККОН, он учил их как действовать в разных ситуациях. Они получили личные наставления от Шрилы Прабхупады как поддерживать и развивать его миссию. В разных ситуациях Шрила Прабхупада мог давать разные наставления. Недостаточно просто надергать цитат, и мы не изучаем книги Шрилы Прабхупады независимо. Мы изучаем учение Шрилы Прабхупады под руководством духовных учителей, которые лично учились у Шрилы Прабхупады. Это защищает нас от опасности неправильно понять те или иные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что обязательно нужно принять руководство живого духовного учителя, мало просто читать книги. К духовному учителю мы может обращаться за разъяснениями, в том числе и когда мы что-то читаем, и у нас возникают сомнения насчет того, правильно ли мы понимаем то или иное утверждение в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Без принятия духовного учителя человек  очень сильно рискует придти к неправильному пониманию, и наделать множество ошибок. По мнению Щри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, настоящая духовная жизнь,  практика садхана-бхакти (регулируемого преданного служения Господу) начинается с принятия прибежища у гуру (адау шраддха), получения у него инициации и сад-дхарма приччха - вопрошение его о принципах вечной религии - бхакти.

----------


## Лёша

я не сколько не сомневаюсь в необходимости принятия живого гуру.Просто много вопросов к GBC в частности.На один из которых вы мне тут уже ответили.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

> я не сколько не сомневаюсь в необходимости принятия живого гуру.Просто много вопросов к GBC в частности.На один из которых вы мне тут уже ответили.)


Если есть вопросы, можно их задать. И если вы понимаете, что нужно принять руководство духовного учителя, то нужно это воплотить на практике. Тогда можно будет сказать, что вы понимаете эту необходимость.  :smilies:  Принятие духовного учителя очень сильно помогает в духовной практике, в том числе очень сильно помогает избавляться от сомнений.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

На самом деле тут не все варианты описаны, которые требуют разъяснений :

В Храме есть обучающие курсы, при собеседовании на поступление оговаривается что курс за пожертвование, фиксированое, - как понять такой момент ?

И ещё, лично я, для себя нашёл объяснение этому моменту, позитивное, но также интересно мнение других и старших преданных.

+ можно вспомнить комментарий Прабхупады к одной из шлок Бхагавад-гиты, где он говорит, что Арджуна задаёт вопросы не для себя, точно также многие на форуме задают вопросы для других, для разностороннего подхода в проповеди, и часто здесь задающего вопрос критикуют не подозревая его намерение ..

----------


## Aniruddha das

> На самом деле тут не все варианты описаны, которые требуют разъяснений :
> 
> В Храме есть обучающие курсы, при собеседовании на поступление оговаривается что курс за пожертвование, фиксированое, - как понять такой момент ?



Как понять? Ну так, что организация курсов требует затрат и преподаватели тоже должны на что-то поддерживать душу в теле.  А поскольку в России очень любят все получать "на халяву" и многим не приходит в голову, что нужно давать дакшину преподавателям после обучения, преподаватели помогают ученикам исполнить их дхарму и заранее учат их культуре пожертвований.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> заранее учат их культуре пожертвований.


Культура пожертвований разве подразумевает фиксированные пожертвования за обучение? Перечитайте ещё раз старттопик.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Культура пожертвований разве подразумевает фиксированные пожертвования за обучение? Перечитайте ещё раз старттопик.


К сожалению, в Калиюгу люди зачастую так деградировали, что им нужно конкретно говорить, что надо жертвовать. Если не сказать, сами они не сообразят.  :smilies:  Сейчас семейные люди даже не подозревают, что жертвовать на распространение духовного знания - это их прямая обязанность. Настолько все  пришло в упадок.

Я к тому же привел недвусмысленную цитату Шрилы Прабхупады: "Если вы становитесь бесплатным лектором, то вас не будут принимать всерьез. Поэтому мы должны взимать плату". (Беседа 28.10.1968 Монреаль)

это лишь один из примеров того, что в разных ситуациях Шрила Прабхупада давал разные наставления согласно месту , времени и обстоятельствам. Поэтому надо обращаться за помощью к духовному учителю, чтобы не сделать неправильных выводов.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Культура пожертвований разве подразумевает фиксированные пожертвования за обучение? Перечитайте ещё раз старттопик.


О какой культуре пожертвований идет речь? Где она эта культура?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

О пожертвованиях и современной "культуре" пожертвований. Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации (в шастре речь идет про астрологию), а не после. Пожертвования, данные после, - это просто оплата труда. Именно это и делает брахмана пресловутой собакой. так люди манипулируют брахманом. И никто не получает никакого блага. Люди, много говорящие о пожертвованиях, как правило хотят мало заплатить в конце (мол, я имею права дать тебе десять рублей в конце за два часа лекции и за три часа подготовки, вот такой я добрый меценат  :smilies:  ). Это современная "культура" пожертвований - дать как можно меньше, получить как можно больше. Все с пеной у рта просто защищают эту "культуру". Интеллигенция у нас до сих пор вшивая получается.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А студент, у которого действительно нет средств, например зависищего от родителей, но имеещего желание - он(она) сможет обучиться, не попросят ли его .. ?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации (в шастре речь идет про астрологию), а не после.


Харе Кришна! Прабху, а не могли бы Вы процитировать источник? Спасибо.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А студент, у которого действительно нет средств, например зависищего от родителей, но имеещего желание - он(она) сможет обучиться, не попросят ли его .. ?


Почему нет? Нужно просто объяснить свою ситуацию преподавателю.

----------


## маринка

> Если есть вопросы, можно их задать. И если вы понимаете, что нужно принять руководство духовного учителя, то нужно это воплотить на практике. Тогда можно будет сказать, что вы понимаете эту необходимость.  Принятие духовного учителя очень сильно помогает в духовной практике, в том числе очень сильно помогает избавляться от сомнений.


Принятие духовного учителя происходит в сердце, а не внешне. Откуда Вы знаете умонастроение кого-либо? Тем более давать такие личностные наставления.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Принятие духовного учителя происходит в сердце, а не внешне. Откуда Вы знаете умонастроение кого-либо? Тем более давать такие личностные наставления.


Наставление принять духовного учителя дано для всех, кто хочет по настоящему практиковать практику садхана-бхакти.

----------


## маринка

> Наставление принять духовного учителя дано для всех, кто хочет по настоящему практиковать практику садхана-бхакти.


Ну так может этот преданный уже принял гуру, откуда Вы знаете?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну так может этот преданный уже принял гуру, откуда Вы знаете?


Ну судя по всем, еще не принял. А то бы задавал вопросы своему гуру, а не на форуме.  :smilies:

----------


## jiva

> О пожертвованиях и современной "культуре" пожертвований. Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации (в шастре речь идет про астрологию), а не после. Пожертвования, данные после, - это просто оплата труда. Именно это и делает брахмана пресловутой собакой. так люди манипулируют брахманом.


Поддерживаю просьбу - о какой шастре речь, какой текст? 
Если исходить из здравого смысла, то "манипулируют" брахманом скорее когда подают перед наставлениями. A если дают после наставлений, то это уже брахман "манипулирует" слушающим  :biggrin1: . Я поставил кавычки, потому что это умозрительная зависимость. После -не значит вследствие. А манипулируют на самом деле или нет, зависит от моральной устойчивости брахмана, а не от того, в какой очередности платят. Если речь об астрологии, то, скорее всего, тут перепутаны подношения перед началом разговора и оплата. Вопрошающему рекомендуется принести что-то благоприятное (цветы, фрукты, золото и т.п.), поскольку астролог должен принять во внимание окружающую обстановку и учесть ее, когда делает выводы. Но ни откуда не следует, что человеку не рекомендуется (или рекомендуется) платить после получения ответа.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации (в шастре речь идет про астрологию), а не после





> Харе Кришна! Прабху, а не могли бы Вы процитировать источник? Спасибо.


Да, и я продолжаю ждать...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Пожертвование предполагает что сумма данная кому-то определяется дающим.Проданный билет или назначенная астрологом плата за консультацию это уже не из области пожертвований. Вообще за фиксированную заранее оговоренную плату работают шудры.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> О пожертвованиях и современной "культуре" пожертвований. Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации (в шастре речь идет про астрологию), а не после.


Я бы тоже хотел увидеть цитату из упомянутой шастры.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Есть два способа получения средств к существованию: демонический и не демонический. 
Демонический - украл, взял в долг, выпросил, обвесил, обсчитал, подсунул брак, не вернул и т.п. не возместив чем-либо. Придется расплачиваться в следующей жизни скорее всего с процентами.
Не демонический - продал, принес пользу, оказал услугу и получил адекватное вознаграждение. Естественно варна и ашрам диктуют свои различные способы и методы.

Дело не в том, до или после получил пожертвование или оплату, а в том соответствуют ли услуга и пожертвование друг другу. 
Есть люди достойные пожертвования, а кого-то для его же блага нужно бить башмаком по морде.

Например, если вы даете кому-либо настоящий Кришна прасад, Святое имя или Книгу Прабхупады, то сколько бы человек ни пожертвовал в ответ, он все равно остается в НЕОПЛАТНОМ долгу. По этому распространять эти вещи очень хорошо со всех точек зрения.

А если какой-нибудь астролог даже 2 часа говорит про дома и планеты, то не факт, что его речь принесет реальную пользу клиенту. Польза зависит от многих факторов не контролируемых астрологом. Но если реальная польза не проявится, то астролог получивший пожертвование останется в долгу и вынужден будет расплачиваться в следующей жизни. А если пользы проявится больше, чем пожертвовал клиент, то он остается в долгу перед астрологом с перспективой отработать в следующем рождении.

В общем дело рискованное как для астролога так и для клиента.

----------


## Aniruddha das

«Греховный человек, который берёт совет от брахмана, не давая ему дакшины в ответ, несомненно, отправляется в ад. В результате пренебрежения этим обетом, он принимает рождение как прокажённый или слепой» (Сканда Пурана)

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> «Греховный человек, который берёт совет от брахмана, не давая ему дакшины в ответ, несомненно, отправляется в ад. В результате пренебрежения этим обетом, он принимает рождение как прокажённый или слепой» (Сканда Пурана)


Здесь как раз написано "в ответ", т.е. после совета или консультации, что полностью соответствует моим представлениям о вопросе. А где говорится о "Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации"?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Здесь как раз написано "в ответ", т.е. после совета или консультации, что полностью соответствует моим представлениям о вопросе. А где говорится о "Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации"?


Единственное, что могу предположить по этому поводу - это то, что в случае с консультацией по астрологии, в какой-то Джйотиш-шастре сказано, что клиент должен прийти к астрологу с фруктами и цветами. То есть, он их преподносит астрологу ДО консультации, а не прячет букет и корзинку с фруктами за спиной  до окончания консультации.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> «Греховный человек, который берёт совет от брахмана, не давая ему дакшины в ответ, несомненно, отправляется в ад. В результате пренебрежения этим обетом, он принимает рождение как прокажённый или слепой» (Сканда Пурана)


Нам часто в храме в процессе общения приходится спрашивать совета у старших преданных, в том числе у брахманов.  Каким образом и в какой форме следует благодарить его дакшиной? Предлагать за совет лакшми?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Здесь как раз написано "в ответ", т.е. после совета или консультации, что полностью соответствует моим представлениям о вопросе. А где говорится о "Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации"?


а с чего вы взяли, что эта цитата была приведена в ответ на ваш запрос? Это просто цитата в тему, а не ответ на ваш вопрос.  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Нам часто в храме в процессе общения приходится спрашивать совета у старших преданных, в том числе у брахманов.  Каким образом и в какой форме следует благодарить его дакшиной? Предлагать за совет лакшми?


Дакшина - это подарок, благодарность. Речь идет о том, что если у человека не возникает благодарности по отношению к брахману и он не хочет как-то его отблагодарить, то ... Далее по тексту. Вы сами можете решить, как вам отблагодарить брахмана, да хотя бы угостить его прасадом. Важно понять принцип.  В Кали-югу люди настолько привыкли к желанию что-то урвать, не заплатив, что для них знание о том, что нужно благодарить наставников, является чем-то революционным.  :smilies:  Или же они пытаются заставить брахмана сказать, сколько КОНКРЕТНО стоит его консультация.  :smilies:  Ведь сами они по скудости сердца не готовы жертвовать, и подсознательно ищут повод, чтобы заставить себя что-то отдать, ведь если они слышат: "Дайте сколько хотите", то сразу же включается Калиюжная жадность и скупость, и ум советует отдать минимальную сумму.  :smilies:  Таковы реалии Кали-юги. Тогда как с точки зрения Ведической культуры, даже сам вопрос к брахману: "Сколько вам дать?", является оскорбительным. Это не торговля на базаре, служение брахманам была привилегией. Люди сами горели желанием что-то отдать брахманам, поскольку была культура и они понимали то благо, которое несут обществу настоящие брахманы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В Бхагаватам описывается, что в Калиюгу грихастхи станут очень скупыми. Буквально говорится, что они станут попрошайками, и когда к ним кто-то будет обращаться за пожертвованием, обычная реакция грихастх Кали-юги: "Мне бы кто пожертвовал".  :smilies:

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Нам часто в храме в процессе общения приходится спрашивать совета у старших преданных, в том числе у брахманов.  Каким образом и в какой форме следует благодарить его дакшиной? Предлагать за совет лакшми?


намо брахманйа девайа
го брахмана хитайа ча

Кришна любит Брахманов и коров. Если человек хочет полюбить Кришну, то это включает в себя полюбить и брахманов и коров. Если любишь, то отдать не жалко. Если отрываешь от сердца, то нужно практиковаться в служении. У женщин и у коров молоко появляется от любви к ребенку или теленку. Мать любит и по этому дает свое молоко. Молоко - это не просто питание - это жидкая любовь. Брахман - это человек знающий Брахман, в случае ИСККОН знающий Парабрахман, то есть Кришну. Поскольку практически все преданные ИСККОН знают Кришну - все они брахманы идущие прямой дорогой к Кришне. Одна жизнь в материальном мире им осталась или миллион, это сути не меняет. Все они на пути к Кришне - Прабрахману. Вместо молока брахман движимый любовью дает в первую очередь знание о Брахмане и любое другое научное знание. Если человек получил от брахмана знание или опыт увеличивающие его любовь к Кришне, то сколько бы он не пожертвовал, все равно он в неоплатном долгу. Как быть? Очень просто. Нужно дать полученную любовь к Кришне кому-то еще. Таким образом кто-то другой тоже будет в неоплатном долгу перед вами. Так вы отдадите свой долг.

----------


## Vairagya das

Всё очень просто.
Развитие дружеских и любовных отношений - помните?: "Предлагать дары и принимать дары, делиться реализацией и спрашивать о сокровенном"...
В любой ситуации нужно включать разум и, конечно, учитывать "время-место-обстоятельства".

Приведу пример. В начале 90х, когда я присоединился к обществу преданных в Питере, в кафе "Говинда", как и в храме в Ижорах прасад был "за пожертвования". ОГРОМНЫЕ порции прасада. С Невского в кафе постоянно приходили панки и прочий народец, знающий, что "у кришнаитов можно поесть на халяву". Кто-то стал преданным и начал служением и деньгами отдавать сторицей, но пока не об этом.

Несколько лет спустя с развалом Союза началась инфляция и денег у людей стало меньше, меньше пожертвований и т.п. Помню, одно время был платный вход на лекции в ДК. Мне, тогда студенту, не всегда было по силам купить билет, но таких как я Ишвара пури прабху, "хранитель входа" пропускал со словами "Потом когда-нибудь отдашь, как разбогатеешь". Неловко было, но понятно - я не заплачу, другие - а на что ДК снимать? Позже, уже после армии, когда появились деньги, старался на подобных программах давать больше, "оплачивая проход" кому-то вроде прежнего безденежного меня.

Сейчас в Питере у нас нет храма, и воскресные программы с лекцией, пиром и т.п. опять проходят в ДК. Во сколько обходится себестоимость программы на человека в вашем городе (стоимость порции прасада по закупке, коммуналка, возможно оплата чьего-то труда (водители, уборщики, бензин), а в нашем случае ещё и аренда зала) - легко можно уточнить у президента храма или того, кто отвечает за организацию программы. Делим на кол-во гостей, получаем себестоимость на себя любимого.
А дальше, если уже до этого докопались, можно быть просто честным по отношению к себе. Если я знаю, что СЕБЕСТОИМОСТЬ затрат программы в храме, скажем, 100 рублей, положу я на подносик или в коробочку для пожертвования 50 рублей или 200?
Просто быть честным с собой - мы же знаем, какая у нас ситуация и сколько и на что мы тратим во все остальные дни.
Вот и всё. 
Это действительно просто. И всегда будут те, кто пожертвует намного больше, и те, кто не может жертвовать, сколько надо, но будет давать немножко. И те, кто могут, но каждый раз жадничают и думают "Ну, в следующий раз, может быть..." 
Дакшина, служение - это необязательно деньги. Это жертва своего времени на уборку, может быть. В начале 90х преданные часто собирали пожертвования в цветочных ларьках, и цветы Божествам привозили, например...

Ещё покзательный пример. Были в Южной Индии, товарищ захотел в одном из городов за день посетить основные несколько древних храмов. Мелочи для пожертвований как-то не успели наменять. В первых двух-трёх "мелкие патроны" закончились, а в каждом храме по нескольку алтарей, везде что-то нужно дать. В конце он закипать уже начал: "Надоело! Развод какой-то, пуджари помахали лампадой у Божества, туласи от маха-гирлянды отщипнули, воды в ладонь налили и говорят "я арати провёл, давай дакшину!" А я у одного из последних храмов заметил надпись на стене: "Арати - 5 рупий". Вот и ответ. Запланировав посещение многих храмов нужно подготовиться, наменять мелких денег. Скольки мы алтарям в тот день поклонились - 20ти, 30ти? 150 рупий всё удовольствие. За джип в 10 раз больше отдали, чтобы везде успеть. Можно жертвовать и больше. Но если в первых местах мы по 100, по 200 рупий оставляли, это не значит, что в других можно не давать. Пуджа проведена, прасад выдан, дакшину следует оставить- таковы правила.
В прошлые разы я просто покупал во Вриндаване несколько пачек хороших благовоний (те, что по 250г) и в каждом маленьком храмике оставлял понемногу для Божеств - пуджари были счастливы, т.к. в небольших городах на югах у них хороших благовоний нет, и они вынуждены предлагать Божествам дешёвые химические. 
Если есть желание кому-то послужить, доставить удовольствие - можно поразмыслить, как это сделать - и столько способов найдётся! В этом и есть сладость личностных отношений с другими людьми (преданными), с Кришной, с божествами на алтере. Если же это становится обрыдлой обязанностью, можно задуматься - а нужно ли ходить в этот храм (и зачем-то осталять там свои деньги постоянно), а нужно ли общаться с этими брахманами (и покупать у них эти знания)?
Духовный и тонкий материальный принципы таковы: чтобы что-то получить, сначала нужно отдать...

----------


## Анджи

> Дакшина - это подарок, благодарность. Речь идет о том, что если у человека не возникает благодарности по отношению к брахману и он не хочет как-то его отблагодарить, то ... Далее по тексту. Вы сами можете решить, как вам отблагодарить брахмана, да хотя бы угостить его прасадом. Важно понять принцип.  В Кали-югу люди настолько привыкли к желанию что-то урвать, не заплатив, что для них знание о том, что нужно благодарить наставников, является чем-то революционным.  Или же они пытаются заставить брахмана сказать, сколько КОНКРЕТНО стоит его консультация.  Ведь сами они по скудости сердца не готовы жертвовать, и подсознательно ищут повод, чтобы заставить себя что-то отдать, ведь если они слышат: "Дайте сколько хотите", то сразу же включается Калиюжная жадность и скупость, и ум советует отдать *минимальную сумму*.  Таковы реалии Кали-юги. Тогда как с точки зрения Ведической культуры, даже сам вопрос к брахману: "Сколько вам дать?", является оскорбительным. Это не торговля на базаре, служение брахманам была привилегией. Люди сами горели желанием что-то отдать брахманам, поскольку была культура и они понимали то благо, которое несут обществу настоящие брахманы.


Как Вы определяете какая сумма для человека является минимальной? Разве настоящий брахман не должен быть доволен тем, что ему послал Господь? Или сумма играет не последнюю роль в удовлетворении настоящего брахмана?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нам часто в храме в процессе общения приходится спрашивать совета у старших преданных, в том числе у брахманов.  Каким образом и в какой форме следует благодарить его дакшиной? Предлагать за совет лакшми?


Если чьи-то советы особенно цените, у него (нее) и спросите: а как вас можно отблагодарить? 
Обычно, если это брахман, он не подумает о деньгах, и последует ответ: развив ваше сознание Кришны. 

Но зачастую брахманы просят жертвовать на проповеднические программы или поддержание Божеств. В этом смысле, лучше стабильное, пусть небольшое, но регулярное пожертвование (даже просто что-то приносить на кухню Божествам, или выбрать какое-то направление в храме, которое вас особо вдохновляет, и жертвовать туда), - так можно чувствовать себя частью миссии Господа Чайтаньи и вы увидите, что вы не останетесь без хороших советов (которые вовсе не обязательно оплачивать отдельно), - об этом Сам Господь заботится.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Спасибо, прабху!
Спасибо, Раджа Кумари!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Как Вы определяете какая сумма для человека является минимальной? Разве настоящий брахман не должен быть доволен тем, что ему послал Господь? Или сумма играет не последнюю роль в удовлетворении настоящего брахмана?


Я говорил про то, какие процессы происходят в мозгу Калиюжного человека, когда ему дают возможность выбрать самому, сколько дать. Я в своем мозгу это постоянно наблюдаю, например.  :smilies:  А вообще, тут речь идет о принципе, а не о каких-то конкретных людях.

----------


## Анджи

> Я говорил про то, какие процессы происходят в мозгу Калиюжного человека, когда ему дают возможность выбрать самому, сколько дать. Я в своем мозгу это постоянно наблюдаю, например.  А вообще, тут речь идет о принципе, а не о каких-то конкретных людях.


Я тоже говорю про принципы. Можете ответить на вопросы?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я тоже говорю про принципы. Можете ответить на вопросы?


Похоже, вы совсем не поняли, о чем я написал. Я говорил лишь о том, что в Кали-югу люди становятся жадными, и не склонны жертвовать. Особенно трудно приходится с этим семейным людям. Хотя с точки зрения Вед - главной обязанностью грихастхи является благотворительность, поскольку на грихастхах лежит ответственность за поддержание 3 других ашрамов. НО из-за деградации семейные люди в Кали-югу очень не склонны жертвовать, и обычно завидуют брахмачари, ванапрастхам и санньяси, считая, что те - просто паразиты и нахлебники. Вот такая грустная реальность. 

Как говорил Радханатха Свами, для грихастх две самые трудные вещи - это не быть жадными и поддерживать строгую садхану.

----------


## Анджи

> Я говорил лишь о том, что в Кали-югу *люди* становятся жадными, и не склонны жертвовать. Особенно трудно приходится с этим *семейным людям*.


Вы имеете ввиду семейных людей МОСК или вообще семейных людей? 


> НО из-за деградации семейные люди в Кали-югу очень не склонны жертвовать, и обычно завидуют брахмачари, ванапрастхам и санньяси, считая, что те - просто паразиты и нахлебники.


В Кали-югу деградации подвержены только семейные люди?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вы имеете ввиду семейных людей МОСК или вообще семейных людей? В Кали-югу деградации подвержены только семейные люди?


Все подвержены, но в данном конкретном случае шла речь о том, что деградация грихастх в Калиюгу характеризуется именно тем, что они перестают жертвовать.  У других ашрамов - другие проблемы возникают в Калиюгу. Нужно понимать, что таковы общие тенденции в эту эпоху. В Калиюгу: грихастхи - жадные, брахмачари - нечистоплотные и т.д. Это описание приводится в 12 песне Шримад Бхагаватам (12.3.33), где описаны признаки Кали-юги. После перечисления всех пороков Калиюги в Шримад Бхагаватам приводится знаменитый стих: калер доша нидхе раджан... что хотя Кали-юга - океан пороков, в эту эпоху есть одно главное благословение - просто благодаря хари-киртану - прославлению Святых Имен Господа можно обрести полное освобождение.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Когда организуются какие-то лекции или семинары, для которых снимают залы и т.д., то чтобы оплатить организацию этих программ, организаторы могут устанавливать плату. Но не стоит искажать факты, а у меня складывается впечатление, что вы намеренно это делаете. Радханатх Махарадж не давал лекции за деньги. Как и Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Не надо передергивать. Если за посещение программы с участием Махараджей взималась плата, то это не значит, что Махараджи давали лекции за деньги. Деньги собираются на оплату зала, и прочие аспекты организации этой программы. Махараджи просто приезжают на эти программы, чтобы прочитать лекции. Они не организуют непосредственно эти программы и не получают за это деньги, как вы пытаетесь написать. Такого рода программы зачастую устраиваются для сбора средств на строительство храма. В том числе на строительство храма пошли средства от программ, которые проводились с участием Радханатхи Свами в Москве. Также и семинары с участием Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами организовывались в том числе и для сбора средств для строительства храма. Не стоит пытаться представить это как нарушение наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. 
> 
> Приведенные вами другие примеры опять же не совсем корректны, поскольку лекции Аударья Дхамы прабху или Патита Паваны прабху, которые они проводят для обычных людей - это их личные программы, это не программы ИСККОН, строго говоря, для организации работы их центров они также нуждаются в средствах. Почему мирские психологи могут брать деньги за свои лекции, семинары и консультации, а преданные, которые работают психологами, консультантами и т.д. не могут? В любом случае, все это примеры лекций, которые проходят вне храмов. И не нужно все валить в одну кучу.  Все регулярные утренние и вечерние лекции по священным писаниям в храмах ИСККОН всегда бесплатны.


Как бы там ни было, а факт сбора средств - особенно, что касается лекций таких проповедников как Аударья Дхама и т.д. говорит о том, что стандарт о котором говорит Прабхупада - брахманы знания должны давать бесплатно - не соблюдается... Но вряд ли это вина этих проповедников - скорее это констатация факта того, что на дворе - Кали-юга...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Все подвержены, но в данном конкретном случае шла речь о том, что деградация грихастх в Калиюгу характеризуется именно тем, что они перестают жертвовать.  У других ашрамов - другие проблемы возникают в Калиюгу. Нужно понимать, что таковы общие тенденции в эту эпоху. Грихастхи - жадные, брахмачари - нечистоплотные и т.д. Это описание приводится в 12 песне Шримад Бхагаватам (12.3.33), где описаны признаки Кали-юги. После перечисления всех пороков Калиюги в Шримад Бхагаватам приводится знаменитый стих: калер доша нидхе раджан... что хотя Кали-юга - океан пороков, в эту эпоху есть одно главное благословение - просто благодаря хари-киртану - прославлению Святых Имен Господа можно обрести полное освобождение.


Грихастхам часто просто нечего жертвовать... Это тоже часть нынешней Кали-южной реальности - у санньяси может быть больше лакшми, которых он задействует в разных проектах, чем у тех же грихастх... и само по себе это очень рискованно - конечно, если санньяси на 100 % предавшаяся душа, Господь защитит его от соблазна, иначе легко упасть...

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Шастра говорит, что пожертвования даются до консультации (в шастре речь идет про астрологию), а не после.


Всё ещё ждём цитату...

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Да, и я продолжаю ждать...


Прошу прощения, отвлекся на другие дела. Я в свое время читал об этом в Прашна-тантре, в первых стихах. С моей точки зрения, подертвования после больше похожи на оплату услуг. Причем тот, чьи услуги оплачивают, заведомо в невыгодных условиях.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Спасибо за ссылку на текст, Веданта Крит Прабху!

Это третий стих Прашна-тантры Нилакантхи:





Интересно, что в оригинальном тексте что-то не видать слова "деньги"  :smilies: 

Часть текста со словами kusumarasnaphalāprahastaḥ означает, что нужно обратиться к астрологу, держа в вытянутых руках цветы (kusuma), вещи (rasna) и плоды (phala). Мы же так обычно и делаем, когда ходим в гости или к уважаемым людям. У нас в Алматы, например, ко мне на консультации многие так и приходят. По-восточному. Это просто определённая культура отношений, по моему скромному мнению. В комментарии к данному тексту говорится, что это есть выражение доброго намерения, а не пожертвование, как таковое. А пожертвование можно ещё и после консультации дать  :smilies:  Это же естественно.

Кстати, очень интересно что, насколько я знаю, Нилакантха основал свою школу Нилакантха Таджика, синтезировав арабскую, европейскую и индийскую астрологию. Данный текст датируется 1587 годом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Грихастхам часто просто нечего жертвовать... Это тоже часть нынешней Кали-южной реальности - у санньяси может быть больше лакшми, которых он задействует в разных проектах, чем у тех же грихастх... и само по себе это очень рискованно - конечно, если санньяси на 100 % предавшаяся душа, Господь защитит его от соблазна, иначе легко упасть...


Как раз потому, что в Калиюгу грихастхи - жадные, поэтому они и бедные.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Как раз потому, что в Калиюгу грихастхи - жадные, поэтому они и бедные.


Это как курица и яйцо--что первично?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Это как курица и яйцо--что первично?


Естественно качества характера, это причина)))
В духовном мире ни у кого не было недостатка в богатстве. А как стали жадничать, так и богатство стало таять.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Как раз потому, что в Калиюгу грихастхи - жадные, поэтому они и бедные.


Наверное лучше тогда не говорить "грихастхи", а говорить "семейные люди". И брахманов это тоже касается. По большому счёту, сейчас нет ни тех, ни других, за редким исключением.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Как раз потому, что в Калиюгу грихастхи - жадные, поэтому они и бедные.


опыт к сожалению, о другом говорит - имею возможность например, сравнить себя с другими более жадными людьми - которые при этом оказываются богаче и состоятельнее чем я...  :mig:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Спасибо за ссылку на текст, Веданта Крит Прабху!
> 
> Это третий стих Прашна-тантры Нилакантхи:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Интересно, что в оригинальном тексте что-то не видать слова "деньги" 
> ...


Это у вас многие так приходят. У "нас" люди дают 50 рублей за два дня работы  :smilies: . 

В свое время читал письмо Шьямасундары прабху (который ученик Прабхупады) на тему "почему я начал брать фиксированную цену, а не пожертвования". Лейтмотивом было - я впустую трачу массу времени. Это время никак не оплачивается практически и люди потом не следуют советам. То есть я трачу время. Уж лучше пусть люди тратят деньги. Если человек дает свои 50брублей, то у астролога появляется желание провести "экспресс" консультацию  :smilies: . Так астролог теряет квалификацию и человек в иллюзии, что что-то получил.

Насколько я понимаю в ведической системе брахма аккумулирует пожертвования и распределяет их. Я пытаюсь так делать. Люди дают пожертвования мне, я смотрю по сторонам. Это одна из причин по которой можно брать фиксированную цену - можно помочь большему количеству людей и большее количество проектов осуществить. Иначе люди потратят деньги просто на удовлетворение чувств. И брахман останется нищим  :smilies:  и и люди несчастными.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Это как курица и яйцо--что первично?


Хитопадеша говорит, что между судьбой (бедные) и усилиями (жадные) первичны именно усилия, поскольку они создают судьбу. Здесь, мне кажется Анирудха прабху прав.

----------


## Артур

Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос: "Они не брахманы"

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Как раз потому, что в Калиюгу грихастхи - жадные, поэтому они и бедные.


Обычно брахманам давали рис.Если я принесу вместо денег килограмм риса меня проконсультируют? А если нет то кто тогда жадный?

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Обычно брахманам давали рис.Если я принесу вместо денег килограмм риса меня проконсультируют? А если нет то кто тогда жадный?


жадный тот, кому надо, а платить жалко.
зы. зачем тем, кто ниже шудр астрология-психолоигя, бесполезно, всё-равно не поймут, переврут и сделают по своему. а если поиграться хочется - изволь платить сколько скажут, ибо прихоть сие.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Обычно брахманам давали рис.Если я принесу вместо денег килограмм риса меня проконсультируют? А если нет то кто тогда жадный?



вы не поняли, я говорил не о случае астрологов-психологов и взаимоотношении с ними, а в целом, из-за того, что семейные люди не следует своей дхарме - дане (благотворительности), поэтому они и бедные. Жадный=бедный. Если же начать изживать свою жадность, следовать дхарме, то ситуация начинает меняться. Самая высшая дана - жертвовать на распространение духовного знания. Сейчас идет марафон по распространению книг Шрилы Прабхупады, и для практикования в дане, грихастхи могут выкупать книги Шрилы Прабхупады и дарить их своим друзьям, знакомым и т.д.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

"Это третий стих Прашна-тантры Нилакантхи"

Спасибо за информацию!

Прашна-тантра не относится к шастрам (священным писаниям).

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Обычно брахманам давали рис.Если я принесу вместо денег килограмм риса меня проконсультируют? А если нет то кто тогда жадный?


Жертвовать нужно то, что имеет практическую ценность. Спросите, что человеку нужно. Еще брахманам давали коров, дома, драгоценные камни...

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> "Это третий стих Прашна-тантры Нилакантхи"
> 
> Спасибо за информацию!
> 
> Прашна-тантра не относится к шастрам (священным писаниям).



Почему же? Для астролога очень даже шастра. Как и Брихат Джатака или Сарватрха Чинтамани или Бхавартха Ратнакара

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> о том как полезен режим дня... 
> это ж сейчас такая важная тема


Не уловил сути поста...

----------


## Александр.Б

Как всегда, на своей волне)))

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Ачарьи не учат тому как важен режим дня в современной жизни


Уверены? Разве Шрила Прабхупада не учил этому? А Гита?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Мой вартма-прадаршака гуру говорил, что за деньги лечат, ясновидят, исцеляют и т.д. ибо если не заплатить, то всё равно заплатишь, но уже не самым приятным способом. 
А вот знания - за деньги ? - нет, говорит. Звучало так - как будто предлагая ему деньги, к нему приближалась распутная женщина ..
 :smilies:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Вы считаете иначе?


Да, на своей волне  :smilies:

----------


## Шйам дас

Очень хочется поучаствовать в обсуждении, но всегда было сложно мне это делать в письменном виде. Ведь передача знания – это попытка передать ценности, а способы сделать сие у всех разные. Ну, да ладно, попробую.
Во-первых, сразу соскочу с платформы «нельзя-можно». Однозначные ответы не способствуют пониманию сути вопроса. Попробуем разобраться в проблеме, которую мы слышали не раз. Если приглядеться к вопросу, то можно увидеть двух участвующих в процессе: «дающий» знание и «получающий».
Так как вопрос о пожертвовании, то для того, кто проводит семинар или лекцию, это еще и вопрос поддержания жизни. Все указания священных писаний касаются ведического общества. Я думаю,  ни для кого не секрет, что мы живем в другой реальности. И в этой реальности есть свои формы поддержания, отличные от ведического. Далее, что касается самой личности, то способ существования зависит от того, как человек способен обеспечивать потребности своего тела. Мы не можем просто сказать: «делай так!» - и безответственно уйти в сторону. Вряд ли мы готовы взять на себя обязанность помочь человеку в его поддержании. Поэтому пусть делает как может. Тем более, если он обладает неким ценным знанием, то величина моего желания его получить определяется лишь ценой, которую я готов заплатить за это (я не имею в виду деньги).
Теперь что касается получающего знание. Ведь дело в том, что мы сейчас говорим о сокровенном знании и любой соприкасающийся с тайной тайн хочет бескорыстного общения, а не торговых отношений. Увы, реалии современного мира – полная разобщенность людей, не способность строить глубокие отношения. Если бы этот человек получил сердечную связь, то вряд ли бы стал вообще вспоминать по поводу финансов. Но это уже вопрос другой, здесь затрагиваются этапы развития нашего духовного общества. Чему-то научились, а чему-то еще нет.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Ачарья Прабхупада продавал книги они имеют материальную ценность.Но платных лекций НЕ давал. Это стандарт которому нужно следовать.Проповедь бесплатна ,книги за деньги.
Или вы хотите сказать что ему было проще чем нынешним лекторам. Он был моложе богаче?

----------


## _маринка_

А кто такие брахманы? Это у кого шнур есть? Это признак знания?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Или вы хотите сказать что ему было проще чем нынешним лекторам. Он был моложе богаче?


Прабхупада был саннйаси - человек без социальных обязательств. Если лектором является грихастха, имеющий материальные обязательства, то это в корне меняет ситуацию. Какая именно оплата - это уже технический вопрос. Предпочтительно, чтобы это было добровольное пожертвование, чтобы не отягощать бедных и не ограничивать щедрость богатых. Дакшина для проповедников - это часть ведической культуры. Если дакшина не дается, люди просто ничего не усвоят. Они не получат знания, т.к. знание - это не просто накопление информации, а форма жертвенности. Проповедник жертвует своим временем и энергией, слушатели жертвуют своими средствами. Это механизм, созданный Кришной. Наша проповедь - это жертвоприношение (гйана-йагйа). Почитайте в БГ о жертвах в разных гунах. Там написано, что "Всякое жертвоприношение, совершая которое, люди не следуют указаниям священных писаний, не раздают прасад [духовную пищу], не исполняют ведических гимнов, не дают вознаграждения священнослужителям и не обладают верой, называют жертвоприношением в гуне невежества"(гл 17, стих 13).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А кто такие брахманы? Это у кого шнур есть? Это признак знания?



Определение брахмана:

Бхагавад-гита, Глава 18, Текст 42 

шамо дамас тапах шаучам кшантир арджавам эва ча
джнанам виджнанам астикйам брахма-карма свабхава-джам

шамах - умиротворенность; дамах - самообладание; тапах - аскетизм; шаучам - чистота; кшантих - терпение; арджавам - честность; эва - безусловно; ча - и; джнанам - знание; виджнанам - мудрость; астикйам - религиозность; брахма - брахмана; карма - долг; свабхава-джам - соответствующий их природе. 

Умиротворенность, самообладание, аскетизм, чистота, терпение, честность, знание, мудрость и религиозность - таковы качества, присущие брахманам и определяющие их долг.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Умиротворенность, самообладание, аскетизм, чистота, терпение, честность, знание, мудрость и религиозность - таковы качества, присущие брахманам и определяющие их долг.


Аскетизм предполагает поведение отличное от поведения вайшьи.Отсутствие желания обогатиться за счет своих знаний.



> Если лектором является грихастха, имеющий материальные обязательства, то это в корне меняет ситуацию.


Я не помню что бы при жизни ачарьи Прабхупады где либо была платная проповедь и грихастки продавали на свою проповедь билеты с одобрения ачарьи Прабхупады.
Против лекторов я ничего не имею но это на мой взгляд деятельность к ИСККОН отношения не имеющая. Что то на тему вед.

ИСККОН это бесплатная проповедь а книги за деньги.




> "Нет, они не брахманы. Те, кто дает образование за деньги, они не брахманы. К примеру, мы даем лекции, просвещаем людей. Мы не говорим: "Платите нам за это"… Мы не просим денег: "Сначала заплатите, а потом можете приходить и изучать Бхагавад-гиту". Мы никогда так не говорим… Это собачий бизнес". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 28 апреля 1977 года)

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Прабхупада был саннйаси - человек без социальных обязательств. Если лектором является грихастха, имеющий материальные обязательства, то это в корне меняет ситуацию. Какая именно оплата - это уже технический вопрос. Предпочтительно, чтобы это было добровольное пожертвование, чтобы не отягощать бедных и не ограничивать щедрость богатых. Дакшина для проповедников - это часть ведической культуры. Если дакшина не дается, люди просто ничего не усвоят. Они не получат знания, т.к. знание - это не просто накопление информации, а форма жертвенности. Проповедник жертвует своим временем и энергией, слушатели жертвуют своими средствами. Это механизм, созданный Кришной. Наша проповедь - это жертвоприношение (гйана-йагйа). Почитайте в БГ о жертвах в разных гунах. Там написано, что "Всякое жертвоприношение, совершая которое, люди не следуют указаниям священных писаний, не раздают прасад [духовную пищу], не исполняют ведических гимнов, не дают вознаграждения священнослужителям и не обладают верой, называют жертвоприношением в гуне невежества"(гл 17, стих 13).


Согласен с тем, что знание без жертвенности не усваивается и не приносит благо. Люди несерьезно относятся к бесплатным консультациям (многолетний личный опыт) и лекциям-семинарам. Имею в виду астрологические консультации и лекции по практическим аспектам ведической культуры. Так уж устроен мир. Что касается чисто духовных лекций в храмах, то их бесплатность очень условна. Тот, кто хочет получить от них благо должен жизнь пожертвовать. Так что лекции в храме дороже выходят конечному потребителю  :smilies: 

Я сам в определенной степени отношусь к косвенным проповедникам (учу психиологии, астрологии). И мне и тем проповедникам, с которыми я общаюсь, деньгиьнужны в основном для трех целей: так люди получают больше блага и серьезней начинают относится к знанию и процессу обучения, окупаются затраты на проповеднические программы и будущие проекты. Поддержание как-то между всем этим осуществляется (ты поддерживаешь проповедь-проповедь поддерживает тебя, перестал проповедовать началась головная боль о поддержании).

Бесплатные обучающие лекции по моему опыту совершенно бесполезны. Выхлопа ноль. Ты тратишь время (как минимум). После пары лекций люди просто перестают ходить. Если обучение строится на платной основе и есть экзамены, все счастливо ходят на учебу, со страхом готовятся к экзаменам. И в конце семинара или курса мы имеем ожидаемый продукт. Все, кроме бхакт, счастливы такой системой. Ведические брахманы и гуру сами устанавливали размер дакшины. Вот Дрона, насколько я помню, попросил половину царства Друпады от Пандавов. Удивительно почему Пандавы кипишь не подняли из-за его жадности и небрахманичности. Наверное поэтому Прабхупада хотел чтобы его книги продавались как можно дороже.

Совершенно непонятно почему лектор или консультант обязан бесплатно удовлетворять праздное любопытство преданных? Причем он знает, что тот же самый преданный, которому все дали бесплатно, тебе же и кости будет промывать за твоей спиной, обсуждая негодяев "косвенных" и дураков астрологов.

С точки зрения науки рас, любые личные отношения строятся на основе шанты или уважения. Мне кажется это корень проблемы. Брахман должен понимать свою ответственность и прикладывать максимум усилий к развитию профессионализма и квалификации в том, что он дает людям. Так проявляется его уважение к людям. Люди, которым он приносит благо, поддерживают его. Так проявляется их уважение. Если человек не хочет попадать в эту систему уважения, то пусть просто держится подальше, живет в своей системе уважения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Аскетизм предполагает поведение отличное от поведения вайшьи.Отсутствие желания обогатиться за счет своих знаний.


Речь идет не об обогащении, а об элементарном культурном обмене. Похоже, что вы не прочитали мой пост про жертвы в невежестве. Там ясно сказано, что если священник (лектор - это разновидность жреца) не получает дакшину, то эта ягйа в невежестве. Попытайтесь это понять, прежде чем писать дальше. Если вы не читаете, что я пишу, я не буду больше писать. Если вы хотите остаться правым, то можете себя считать таковым. Но если вы хотите что-то понять, то внимательно слушайте и читатйте оппонета.




> Я не помню что бы при жизни ачарьи Прабхупады где либо была платная проповедь и грихастки продавали на свою проповедь билеты с одобрения ачарьи Прабхупады.


Дмитрий, мы не говорим про платную проповедь. Мы говорим про культуру взаиимоотношений. Человек, получивший знание, тут же оказывается в долгу перед тем, кто дал знание. Вы не слышали об этом? Вы знаете, что в ведической культуре существует понятие панча-йагйа (пять жертв)? Эти виды жертв призваны погасить наши долги перед предками, родителями, полубогами, брахманами и другими живыми существами, тела которых мы едим. Если вы получили знание от брахмана - вы в долгу перед ним. Если вы ПОНИМАЕТЕ это, то у вас не возникнет вопрос о необходимости отблагодарить брахмана. Но вы почему-то этого не понимаете, а хотите все вывернуть наизнанку, представив брахмана как желающего обогатиться за счет слушателей. Если вы когда-нибудь организовывали программы, то вы прекрасно знаете, что ничего бесплатного не бывает (авиа-билеты, аренда зала, проживание, питание и т.д.). Либо все оплачивает спонсор, а если спонсора нет, то все оплачивают слушатели. Других вариантов нет.




> Против лекторов я ничего не имею но это на мой взгляд деятельность к ИСККОН отношения не имеющая. Что то на тему вед. ИСККОН это бесплатная проповедь и книги за деньги.


Если речь идет о лекциях в храме или на другой территории ИСККОН, то вы правы. Если программы проходят на другой территории и есть затраты на рекламу, аренду и т.д. все в корне меняется. Это просто практика. Поверьте мне как организатору и участнику подобных программ. Насчет того, имеет ли это отношение к ИСККОН или нет, то огульно отрицать эту связь не стоит. Иногда она прямая, иногда - косвенная. Это зависит от того, какой материал там подается.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Дмитрий, мы не говорим про платную проповедь. Мы говорим про культуру взаиимоотношений. Человек, получивший знание, тут же оказывается в долгу перед тем, кто дал знание.


Я не хочу пустых споров. Но по моему ачарья Прабхупада был сполна вознагражден за свою бесплатную проповедь.Ему дарили дома и многие миллионы долларов.Люди всегда благодарны тем кто бескорыстно дает им знание. И напротив заплатив за билет при входе больше не дают ни копейки. Я верю в людей в их благодарность и щедрость.

Хотя в Шримад-Бхагаватам описан брахман очень бедный принесший Кришне немного риса в узелке.Видимо брахманы относились к своему достатку или его отсутствию смиренно.

Хорошая история о бедном брахмане http://www.mantraom.ru/brahmany-doro...u-krishne.html

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я не хочу пустых споров. Но по моему ачарья Прабхупады был сполна вознагражден за свою бесплатную проповедь.Ему дарили дома и многие миллионы долларов.Люди всегда благодарны тем кто бескорыстно дает им знание. И напротив заплатив за билет при входе больше не дают ни копейки. Я верю в людей в их благодарность и щедрость.


Я тоже верю в людей, в их благодарность и щедрость. А так же я верю в их разум и понимание того, как происходят процессы в этом мире. Нет необходимости противопоставлять Прабхупаду другим проповедникам ИСККОН. Мы слуги Прабхупады, а не его конкуренты. Если бы у нас было много саннйаси и брахмачари, которые вели бы прямую проповедь и если бы у нас было много спонсоров, которые поддерживали бы это, то пропведь грихастх, построенная на принципе самоокупаемости, никого ды особенно не беспокоила. Но псокольку путешествующих саннйаси и брахмачари мало, то вам кажется, что "алчные грихастхи" все заполонили своей "корыстной проповедью". Просто трезво оцените ситуацию и вы все поймете. Принимайте саннйасу и покажите нам всем пример того, как надо делать в духе Прабхупады. А если вдруг у вас чего-то не получится с принятием саннйасы или спонсор не найдется, а желание проповедовать останется, то вы неизбежно придете к идее самоокупаемости проповеднических программ и тогда на личном опыте поймете все, что я вам сейчас пишу. Вы - теоретик в этом вопросе, а я - практик, который много лет занимается самой разнообразной просветительской деятельностью (и платной и бесплатной).

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Я не хочу пустых споров. Но по моему ачарья Прабхупада был сполна вознагражден за свою бесплатную проповедь.Ему дарили дома и многие миллионы долларов.Люди всегда благодарны тем кто бескорыстно дает им знание. И напротив заплатив за билет при входе больше не дают ни копейки. Я верю в людей в их благодарность и щедрость.
> 
> Хотя в Шримад-Бхагаватам описан брахман очень бедный принесший Кришне немного риса в узелке.Видимо брахманы относились к своему достатку или его отсутствию смиренно.


У вас есть опыт того, что заплатив за билет больше не дают ни копейки? У меня обратный опыт. Появляются помощники, доброжелатели. Похоже вы не знаете о чем говорите.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я не хочу пустых споров.


Вы просто не способны спорить на данную тему и потому называете этот спор "пустым". Если вы не видете в нем смысла, то зачем приняли в нем участие? А если поняли свою неправоту, то имейте смирение ее признать. А объявлять слова более опытных людей пустыми - это демонстрировать свою слепоту и бескультурее. Учитесь вести споры культурно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> "Это собачий бизнес".


Нет никаких проблем в том, чтобы быть собакой хотя бы в косвенном служении Кришне. Я предпочту это, чем быть добропорядочным джентльменом, не служащим Кришне никак из-за боязни, что его назовут собакой.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Нет необходимости противопоставлять Прабхупаду другим проповедникам ИСККОН


Действительно нет. Я просто не называю любую лекцию проповедью ИСККОН а любого лектора брахманом.




> Нет никаких проблем в том, чтобы быть собакой хотя бы в косвенном служении Кришне.


Тут согласен с вами.Хотя зачем быть собакой...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> У вас есть опыт того, что заплатив за билет больше не дают ни копейки? У меня обратный опыт. Появляются помощники, доброжелатели. Похоже вы не знаете о чем говорите.


Рад за вас.Пусть ваш бизнес процветает.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Действительно нет. Я просто не называю любую лекцию проповедью ИСККОН а любого лектора брахманом.


Если вы слишком узко понимаете миссию ИСККОН и не видите связи всего с Кришной, тогда понятно почему вы так думаете. А насчет брахманов, да, в Кали-югу все шудры. Брахманическими могут быть только задатки.Так сказать "исполняющие обязанности брахманов".




> Тут согласен с вами.Хотя зачем быть собакой...


Да, лучше не быть. Но вы ведь эту цитату про "собачий бизнес" привели намеренно, чтобы унизить тех, кто проповедует не то, что бы вам хотелось. Или нет? Кстати, вы почему-то не откликнулись на мое предложение попробовать организовать полностью "бесплатную" проповедь...вы обдумываете предложение или не сможете этого сделать?

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Да, лучше не быть. Но вы ведь эту цитату про "собачий бизнес" привели намеренно, чтобы унизить тех, кто проповедует не то, что бы вам хотелось


 Эту цитату я привел намеренно потому что она очень точная её смысл "мы так не делаем в ИСККОН". Конечно она резкая но дает исчерпывающий ответ по сути темы .Потому люди зарабатывающие на астрологии психологии и прочем должны жертвовать в ИСККОН половину (в идеале) своего заработка и смиренно считать себя вайшьями. 
Тогда не будет споров. 
Я просто призываю людей к адекватной оценке себя.Я даже не называю всех шудрами.Но брахман это очень высокий уровень очень.....ОЧЕНЬ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Эту цитату я привел намеренно потому что она очень точная её смысл "мы так не делаем в ИСККОН". Конечно она резкая но дает исчерпывающий ответ по сути темы.


Суть темы, похоже, от вас все-таки ускользнула. Да и сама тема названа некорректно, т.к. никакой продажи знания не существует и существовать не может. Оплата берется за материальные издержки (реклама, аренда, дорога, потраченное время и энергия).





> Потому люди зарабатывающие на астрологии психологии и прочем должны жертвовать в ИСККОН половину (в идеале) своего заработка и смиренно считать себя вайшьями.


Нет, психологи и астрологи - не вайшьи. Они все же брахманы по типу деятельности. Качество их брахманизма - это другой вопрос, но тип их деятельности - брахманический, т.к. консультативные услуги - дело брахманов. Вайшьи занимаются защитой коров, банковским делом, производством и реализацией товаров. Психология и астрология в сферу вайшйев не входят, т.к. это интеллектуальная деятельность.  50% - это от чистой прибыли, а не от заработка (если вы знаете разницу между этими понятиями). Если вы попробуете жертвовать 50% от своего заработка, вы не выживете в современной России. А насчет того, что все преданные должны жертвовать в ИСККОН (не только астрологи и психологи), я полностью согласен. 




> Тогда не будет споров.


Споры будут ВСЕГДА. Не идеализируйте.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Брахман ни на кого не работает. Ачарья Прабхупада говорил очень твердо что брахман скорее умрет с голода чем будет служить.Такие были порядки.Я покупая билет нанимаю лектора у нас возникают договорные отношения и он ДОЛЖЕН оказать мне услугу.

Потому увы....




> *Нет, они не брахманы.* Те, кто дает образование за деньги, они не брахманы. К примеру, мы даем лекции, просвещаем людей. Мы не говорим: "Платите нам за это"… Мы не просим денег: "Сначала заплатите, а потом можете приходить и изучать Бхагавад-гиту". Мы никогда так не говорим… Это собачий бизнес". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 28 апреля 1977 года)


Брахман может быть приглашен в уже снятый желающими его слушать зал. Можно что то придумать и в этом плане.И к этому нужно стремиться.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Дмитрий, я не знаю сколько вам лет, но рассуждаете вы совершенно по-детски. Все кому-то служат, в том числе и брахманы. Брахманы не работают по найму за фиксированную зарплату. Видимо это вы хотели сказать. Если так, то давайте называть вещи своими именами. А по поводу того, что он лучше умрет, чем пойдет служить, то знайте, что в Ману-Самхите сказано, что в случае нужды брахман может действовать в качестве кшатрия или вайшйи, но он не должен становиться шудрой. Так что умирать брахман не будет и служить (особенно Кришне в роли проповедника) он не боится.

По поводу того, что покупая билет, вы нанимаете брахмана - совершеннейшая глупость, непонятно откуда взявшаяся. Покупая билет, вы соглашаетесь оплатить все издержки, потраченные на программу. Но "купить" брахмана вы не сможете ни за какие деньги. Во время лекции брахман будет говорить не в угоду публике, а в угоду Богу, учитывая уровень публики. Это певец на концерте за ваши деньги будет петь ВАШИ любимые песни. А брахман будет говорить так, чтобы изменить вас, а не потакать вам. Так что, увы, неправда ваша...

А пока вы будете "что-то придумывать" и "стремиться" к тотальной бесплатности, другие будут поступать, исходя из принципа практичности. И поверьте мне, ничего принципиально нового вы не придумаете. Нужно просто изменить понимание того, что вы не "договор с брахманом заключаете", а просто выступаете частичным спонсором программы, покупая билет. Это очень просто и не нужно видеть в этом ничего страшного. В Мельбурне в 1976 году студенты чуть не сорвали (практически сорвали) лекцию Прабхупады и он сказал после этого, что с людей надо брать деньги за вход, чтобы они больше уважали лектора. Смотрите об этом в фильме "Следуя по стопам Шрилы Прабхупады".

----------


## baladasa

"Мы учим бесплатно. Таково занятие брахмана – давать каждому бесплатное образование".
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 27 мая 1972 года)

в этой цитате не значит, что мы не должны жертвовать, брахман дает знание бесплатно, принимает пожертвования и распределяет их должным образом в соответствии с щастрами и голосом сверхдуши

----------


## Шйам дас

Мы очень любим нечто обозначать: "Брахман дает знание бесплатно". Ну а если откинем какие-то конкретные обозначения. Просто человек вышел и что-то дал, как мог. Ну получается это у него лучше чем у многих. Пусть дает. Я помню как Чайтанья Чандра прабху рассказывал, что первые годы проповеди вообще никто не жертвовал, хотя приглашали с удовольствием. Они с маленькой дочкой по несколько дней голодали. Это что ли лучше? Поймите если мы будем просто цитировать, то ни к чему не придем. Необходимо узнать какова жизнь этого проповедника и отнестись к нему с пониманием. Это и будет один из элементов личностного подхода.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> "Мы учим бесплатно. Таково занятие брахмана – давать каждому бесплатное образование".
> (Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 27 мая 1972 года)
> 
> в этой цитате не значит, что мы не должны жертвовать, брахман дает знание бесплатно, принимает пожертвования и распределяет их должным образом в соответствии с щастрами и голосом сверхдуши


Где-то ходила цитата Прабхупады, что надо завязывать с бесплатными лекциями. Вот найти ее и биться как бараны лоб в лоб двумя взаимоисключающими цитатами  :smilies:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

У меня всегда было такое понимание высказывания Прабхупады о том, что он становится собакой нанимаясь - тот, кто учит тому, что говорит ему оплачивающий. Это положение современных учителей, им просто спускаю программу сверху и они тупо ее преподают. Отклонение от программы чревато увольнением. Наша ситуация отличается - мы даем то, что хотим, то, что сами считаем нужным. Так с этого приходят лакшми, благодаря которым можно делать новые проекты. Тут собакой и не пахнет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Где-то ходила цитата Прабхупады, что надо завязывать с бесплатными лекциями. Вот найти ее и биться как бараны лоб в лоб двумя взаимоисключающими цитатами


Вот она:

Prabhupada: Yes. So our engagement should be on that point, that these people will not easily understand, so we are not going to waste time for nothing. If anybody calls for meeting and lecturing, we must charge. Yes. And if they want to hear free, they may come to our temple. Don't become cheap. You see? My Guru Maharaja used to say that, photar kathara sei usane na(?): "If somebody becomes cheap, then nobody hears him." Especially in this country. If you become free speaker, then he's not taken into very seriously. So we must charge. In Boston, all the lectures Satsvarupa arranged, they paid hundred dollars, at least fifty dollars.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Room Conversation -- October 27, 1968, Montreal, With First Devotees Going to London On Evening of Their Departure



Прабхупада: Да. Наше участие в этом должно быть таким, что поскольку этим людям не так легко понять, мы не будем впустую тратить время за просто так. Если кто-то приглашает нас на встречу, прочитать лекцию, мы должны за это брать плату. Да. А если они хотят слушать бесплатно, то они могут придти в наш храм. Не становитесь дешевыми. Понимаете? Мой Гуру Махараджа говорил, что пхотар катхара сей усане на: "Если кто-то становится дешевым, тогда никто не слушает его".особенно в этой стране. Если вы становитесь бесплатным лектором, то вас не будут принимать всерьез. Поэтому мы должны взимать плату. В Бостоне,за все лекции, которые организовал Сатсварупа, они платили сто долларов, или по крайней мере пятьдесят долларов. 

Беседа 27 октября 1968, Монреаль.

----------


## baladasa

"этим людям" ключевое, кто эти люди?, общие лекции и передача знаний брахманами не одно и тоже?



> Наша ситуация отличается - мы даем то, что хотим, то, что сами считаем нужным.


мы хотим или Кришна?

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> К сожалению, в Калиюгу люди зачастую так деградировали, что *им* нужно конкретно говорить, что надо жертвовать.


Простите, а вы разве не в Кали-югу живете? Или деградировали только другие люди?



> просто сейчас немало появилось критиканов, особенно в интернете, которые незаслуженно критикуют ИСККОН и его лидеров


стоило бы поискать в этом смысл, так как это не случайность, а закономерность.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> стоило бы поискать в этом смысл, так как это не случайность, а закономерность.


Критиканы всегда будут, особенно в Калиюгу. Сам факт критиканства не всегда является доказательством того, что что-то делается неправильно. Зачастую, как раз наоборот бывает.




> Простите, а вы разве не в Кали-югу живете? Или деградировали только другие люди?


С чего вы взяли, что я себя исключаю из этой категории?

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Сам факт критиканства не всегда является доказательством того, что что-то делается неправильно.


А критиковать критиканов - это правильно?



> С чего вы взяли, что я себя исключаю из этой категории?


Просто, когда имеют ввиду и себя тоже, то говорят не "им", а "нам".

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А критиковать критиканов - это правильно?
> 
> Просто, когда имеют ввиду и себя тоже, то говорят не "им", а "нам".


На мой взгляд, это просто придирка.  :smilies:  Смысл понятен, в любом случае.

Если кто-то проецирует свои фантазии на мои слова, как я могу этому помешать?  :smilies:  Каждый все равно понимает, так как ему хочется.   :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А критиковать критиканов - это правильно?


Критиковать критиканство вполне можно и нужно. Чтобы не пасть жертвой этой пагубной тенденции.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Критиковать критиканство вполне можно и нужно. Чтобы не пасть жертвой этой пагубной тенденции.


Может расстреливать сразу этих проклятых критиканов? Зачем они свои пагубные тенденции распространяют здесь, среди нас?
У нас так все замечательно без них.



> На мой взгляд, это просто придирка.


Извиняюсь за вопросы в ироничной форме, не всем это нравится.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Может расстреливать сразу этих проклятых критиканов? Зачем они свои пагубные тенденции распространяют здесь, среди нас?
> У нас так все замечательно без них.


Простите, но я опять вынужден констатировать, что вы снова как-то по своему истолковали мои слова.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Похоже просто тема исчерпана. Начались эмоции.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вообще попытка обвинить современных брахманов в ИСККОН в корысти и т.д. достаточно абсурдна, т.к. брахманы (как и другие варны) существуют только все вместе, т.к. являются частями единого социального организма. В ведическом обществе кшатрии следили за тем, чтобы у брахманов все было, взымая для этого налоги с вайшьев. В материалистическом обществе сейчас никто ни о ком не заботится. Каждый за себя. В ИСККОН этого механизма поддержания тоже не сущетсвует. Если нет ни кшатриев, ни вайшьев, осознающих свою дхарму, то какие претензии можно предъявить к брахманам? Они живут как могут. Какие претензии? Если хотите, чтобы они все бесплатно делали, то гарантируйте им стабильное поддержание. Все очень просто. Никто не может осудить брахмана за то, что оказывает свои услуги за деньги, т.к. нет ведической системы, где забота о брахманах является одной из приоритетных программ. Поэтому все разговоры о "корыстных брахманах", занятых "собачьм бизнесом", полностью бессмыслены, т.к. действующей варнашрамы просто нет. У каждого свой промысел. Иначе и не скажешь.

----------


## Йогешвара дас

Цитата из Нектара Преданности (гл.6). Выделено мной.
 "Ниже перечисляются наставления следующей ступени. 1) Тщательно избегать общения с непреданными. 2) Не давать наставления человеку, не проявляющему желания встать на путь преданного служения. 3) Не увлекаться строительством дорогостоящих храмов и монастырей. 4) *Не стремиться прочесть слишком много книг. Не следует также строить планов зарабатывать на жизнь лекциями по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гите» или профессиональной декламацией этих произведений.* 5) Не относиться пренебрежительно к своим материальным обязанностям. 6) Не сокрушаться о потерях и не радоваться, приобретая что-либо. 7) Не относиться с пренебрежением к полубогам. 8) Без нужды не причинять беспокойства ни одному живому существу. 9) Тщательно избегать оскорблений, которые можно нанести при повторении святого имени Господа или в процессе поклонения Божеству в храме. 10) Не допускать поношений в адрес Верховной Личности Бога, Кришны, или Его преданных."

Про астрологию и психологические консультации здесь речи не идет.

----------


## baladasa

> Не следует также строить планов зарабатывать на жизнь лекциями по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гите» или профессиональной декламацией этих произведений.


а как же Бхагавата-саптаха?



> Про астрологию и психологические консультации здесь речи не идет.


по теме задавали вопрос, почему чтобы здать экзамен по Бхакти-шастри курс платный в храме.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> У каждого свой промысел.


Просто у некоторых этот "свой промысел" удобно устроен за счет своего служебного положения в ИСККОН.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Вообще попытка обвинить современных брахманов в ИСККОН в корысти и т.д. достаточно абсурдна, т.к. брахманы (как и другие варны) существуют только все вместе, т.к. являются частями единого социального организма. В ведическом обществе кшатрии следили за тем, чтобы у брахманов все было, взымая для этого налоги с вайшьев. В материалистическом обществе сейчас никто ни о ком не заботится. Каждый за себя. В ИСККОН этого механизма поддержания тоже не сущетсвует. Если нет ни кшатриев, ни вайшьев, осознающих свою дхарму, то какие претензии можно предъявить к брахманам? Они живут как могут. Какие претензии?


Прабху, но вы же, как никто другой, должны понимать, что брахманы - это голова общества и если голова на месте и она здорова, значит и руки с ногами будут под контролем. Другое дело, что в Кали-югу брахманами считаются те люди, у которых есть шнур, а не те , кто обладает брахманическими качествами. 
На мой взгляд претензии не к брахманам, а к людям, которые носят шнур и занимают пост только для того, чтобы получше устроиться в материальном плане.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Прабху, но вы же, как никто другой, должны понимать, что брахманы - это голова общества и если голова на месте и она здорова, значит и руки с ногами будут под контролем. Другое дело, что в Кали-югу брахманами считаются те люди, у которых есть шнур, а не те , кто обладает брахманическими качествами. 
> На мой взгляд претензии не к брахманам, а к людям, которые носят шнур и занимают пост только для того, чтобы получше устроиться в материальном плане.


Если вы в этом так уверены, то предложите GBC, чтобы отменили брахманические инициации и со всех сняли шнуры. Тогда настенет долгожданное равноправие. Но кого вы тогда будете критиковать, уважаемый? Это же у вас кусок лакомый отберут. Некого пинать будет. Очень обидно. А так есть у вас хорошая мишень и можете в нее стрелять сколько хотите. Только не на этом Форуме. Как вам возможно понаслышке известно, Лакшми-деви не очень благоволит к брахманам и потому ваше утверждение о том, что брахманический шнур помогает получше устроиться в материальном мире, лишено смысла и не подтверждается практикой. По ходу дела вам замечание за провокационный настрой. Кое что из ваших постов уже лежит в архиве. Если вы продолжите свою линию, то она ведет к бану.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

Признаки Кали-йуги:

1. Шукадева Госвами сказал: Затем, О Царь, религия, правдивость, чистота, терпимость, милость, продолжительность жизни, физическая сила и память - все будут ослабевать день за днем благодаря могущественному влиянию эпохи Кали.

2. В Кали-йугу одно богатство будет считаться признаком хорошего рождения человека, его поведения и хороших качеств. И закон и правосудие будут применяться только с позиции силы.

3. Мужчины и женщины будут жить вместе только вследствие поверхностного привлечения, и успех в делах будет базироваться на обмане. Женственность и мужественность будут расцениваться только согласно сексуальному искусству, и признаком мудрости человека станет только священный шнур.

4. Духовное положение личности будет устанавливаться только согласно внешним признакам, и на той же самой основе люди будут переходить из одного духовного уклада в другой. Достоинства человека будут серьезно подвергаться сомнению, если он не зарабатывает хороших средств к существованию. И тот, кто очень ловок в жонглировании словами, будет считаться сведущим ученым.

5. Человек будет расцениваться, как нечестивый, если он не имеет денег, а лицемерие будет восприниматься, как достоинство. Брак будет заключаться просто при помощи устного соглашения, и человек будет думать, что он достоин появиться на публике, если он всего лишь принял омовение и нарядился.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> и признаком мудрости человека станет только священный шнур.


Да-да, видимо Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати этого стиха не знал, а то зачем он опять ввел священные шнуры для вайшнавов? А то так хорошо было без шнуров в бабаджийские-сахаджийские времена. Все были "святыми" без внешних признаков. А у вас есть священный шнур? Или вы боитесь сразу стать иллюстрацией к этому стиху из Бхагаватам? А если шнур есть, вы как на жизнь зарабатываете? Почувствовали сразу как материальное положение улучшилось после получения шнура?

----------


## Александр.Б

Тут много говорят о том, что брахманы вовсе даже и не брахманы) 
Моё скромное мнение:
Иногда в армии, должность, которую должен занимать полковник, занимает майор и т.д., так бывает особенно в военное время. В нашем случае, большинство брахманских должностей даются авансом по милости Шрилы Прабхупады. Так, человек даже не обладая совершенными брахманическими качествами, просто занимая должность брахмана может служить движению, ну и разумеется будет быстро развиваться, ведь должность требует соответствия) как на войне! Понимаете?)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Шнура нет.


Значит у вас тем более нет квалификации и морального права обсуждать тех, кто этот статус получил от учителя в вайшнавской сампрадае. А в 12 песне Бхагаватам говорится не о вайшнавах, а о кармических брахманах Кали-юги, для которых шнур как галстук - символ солидности в кастовом обществе. Не путайте брахманов в ИСККОН и кармических брахманов. 




> Вы ошибаетесь


Ну и слава Кришне!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Просто у некоторых этот "свой промысел" удобно устроен за счет своего служебного положения в ИСККОН.


Поскольку "служебное положение" в ИСККОН - бесплатное, а деньги нужны даже некоторым брахманам (ужас какой!), то кто как может, тот так и устраивается. У вас есть встречное предложение? Я в свое время уже писал о том, что в идеале храмами должны управлять саннйаси или старшие брахмачари. Тогда грихастхам не нужно будет совмещать свое бесплатное служебное положение со своим личным промыслом. Но поскольку у нас нет такого количетсва саннйаси и опытных брахмачари на эти роли, то приходится вот так выкручиваться. Если дадите прктичный совет, как изменить ситуацию, буду рад. Просто критика без позитивного решения бессмыслена.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

В ИСККОН есть как искренние, святые личности, так и лицемеры, сектанты - много разных людей. 
Замечать можно всех, а вот общаться нужно не со всеми, а только с теми, с кем ты хочешь быть.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Всегда было странно видеть людей, которые просто пальцем назидательно хотят помахать наверх. Как-будто Бхагаватам больше не читал никто.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> В ИСККОН есть как искренние, святые личности, так и лицемеры, сектанты - много разных людей. 
> Замечать можно всех, а вот общаться нужно не со всеми, а только с теми, с кем ты хочешь быть.
> 
> Харе Кришна!


Это называется "Капитан очевидность". К чему это высказывание?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В ИСККОН есть как искренние, святые личности, так и лицемеры, сектанты - много разных людей. 
> Замечать можно всех, а вот общаться нужно не со всеми, а только с теми, с кем ты хочешь быть.
> 
> Харе Кришна!


Правильные слова, только вы ушли от ответа на мой вопрос в посте 116 по поводу альтернативы. А то вы одно осуждаете, а другого не предлагаете. Некоструктивно получается.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> В ИСККОН есть как искренние, святые личности, так и лицемеры, сектанты - много разных людей. 
> Замечать можно всех, а вот общаться нужно не со всеми, а только с теми, с кем ты хочешь быть.
> 
> Харе Кришна!


Можно нескромный вопрос, а чем вы зарабатываете, что так смело цитатами размахиваете?

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> А то вы одно осуждаете


А где же там осуждение? Это констатация фактов. Упрека никакого там не было. Просто, кто как может, тот так и устраивается.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Но поскольку у нас нет такого количетсва саннйаси и опытных брахмачари на эти роли, то приходится вот так выкручиваться.


Я вижу, что это, скорее, давно сложившийся стереотип, чем объективная реальность.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я вижу, что это, скорее, давно сложившийся стереотип, чем объективная реальность.


Стереотип сложился на основе объективной реальности, господин инспектор. Никто специально этот стереотип не складывал. Вы, кажется, тоже вступили на путь ловкого жонглирования словами, которое является признаком чего там? Учености? Проявите настоящую ученость и скажите что-нибудь реально разумное и полезное в этом непростом вопросе. А если сказать нечего, то так и скажаите, и придется вам терпеть тот стереотип, который отражает нашу нынешнюю реальность

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Взмахну-ка и я цитатой... ЗатешУсь, так сказать, в такую уважаемую компанию.
«Отыскивать маленькие недостатки -- издавна свойство умов, которые мало или вовсе не возвышаются над посредственностью. Возвышенные умы молчат или же возражают против целого. А великие умы творят сами, никого не осуждая.» Г.К.Лихтенберг

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> и придется вам терпеть тот стереотип, который отражает нашу нынешнюю реальность


С чего Вы взяли, что мне придется терпеть? 



> Проявите настоящую ученость и скажите что-нибудь реально разумное и полезное в этом непростом вопросе.


Ответить то же хотелось с особым цинизмом, но не стану. 
Мое мнение, если это Вам интересно, заключается в следующем: 1.нужно научиться находить настоящих брахманов среди преданных и продвигать их к получению второй инициации.
2. Руководство, как административное, так и духовное, должно состоять из мадхьяма-адхикари. Это связано с тем, что видя каништха-адхикари в руководстве, преданные не растут духовно.
3. Садху должны жить на виду.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> С чего Вы взяли, что мне придется терпеть?


Если вы не можете чего-то изменить, то приходится терпеть.




> Ответить то же хотелось с особым цинизмом, но не стану.


Я где-то отвечал с особым цинизмом? Это переводы Гоблина "с особым цинизмом".




> Мое мнение, если это Вам интересно, заключается в следующем: 1.нужно научиться находить настоящих брахманов среди преданных и продвигать их к получению второй инициации.


Так и происходит в большинстве случаев. Но издержки есть в любом процессе.




> 2. Руководство, как административное, так и духовное, должно состоять из мадхьяма-адхикари. Это связано с тем, что видя каништха-адхикари в руководстве, преданные не растут духовно.


Хорошее предложение. Поддерживаю. Что можете практически посоветовать, если в каком-то месте нехватка квалифицированных кадров? Распустить храм, если нет квалифицированного лидера?




> 3. Садху должны жить на виду.


А кто из садху скрывается? И на каком "виду", у кого "на виду".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А где же там осуждение? Это констатация фактов. Упрека никакого там не было. Просто, кто как может, тот так и устраивается.


ну вот, вы уже моими словами заговорили (кто как может,тот так и устраивается).

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Если вы не можете чего-то изменить, то приходится терпеть.


Терпеть не приходится - мир динамичен, а не статичен.



> Что можете практически посоветовать, если в каком-то месте нехватка квалифицированных кадров?


В одном нет - в соседнем есть. И ждут инициативы от "регионального правительства", у которого, зачастую, просто другие интересы.



> А кто из садху скрывается? И на каком "виду", у кого "на виду".


В храме или рядом с храмом и чтобы преданные заботились о них, вдохновленные их жизнью, поступками, рассказами, святостью и т.д.



> ну вот, вы уже моими словами заговорили (кто как может,тот так и устраивается).


Если, на самом деле, устраиваются удобно. Как еще тут скажешь?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вы ответили потрясающе. И по сути ничего не сказали и придраться невозможно. Ну, ладно, я уже все, что хотел по этой теме сказал.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Так и происходит в большинстве случаев. Но издержки есть в любом процессе.


Это новость для меня. Где это происходит?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Это новость для меня. Где это происходит? Каким методом?


Я не понял, что для вас новость? Что брахманическую инициацию получают наиболее достойные? А у нас (во Владивостоке)так и было всегда. Но проколы тоже бывают. Люди иногда меняются со временем не в ту сторону. Процент брака всегда имеется. Но без риска тоже не прожить. Наше дело - подготовить людей и дать шанс. Дальше - это уж их ответственность. Что происходит в других местах - понятия не имею.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Я не понял, что для вас новость? Что брахманическую инициацию получают наиболее достойные?


Достойные? А как же качества? Нужны люди с определенными качествами, а Вы говорите про достоинства. В этом и смысл - нет тех, кто увидит качества и ценности конкретной личности, чтобы помочь определиться в жизни. Достойных-в брахманы, недостойных-с пляжа. это не новость для меня...

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Достойные? А как же качества? Нужны люди с определенными качествами, а Вы говорите про достоинства. В этом и смысл - нет тех, кто увидит качества и ценности конкретной личности, чтобы помочь определиться в жизни. Достойных-в брахманы, недостойных-с пляжа. это не новость для меня...



Чтобы судить о качествах других, нужно самому иметь кое-какие качества. По этому есть авторитетный метод. Судить и признавать или не признавать имеет право представитель Вйасадевы в соответствующей парампаре. И все.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Достойные? А как же качества? Нужны люди с определенными качествами, а Вы говорите про достоинства.


У нас с вами разное понимание русского языка. Я считаю человека достойным, если у него есть качества. Непонятно, как человек может быть достойным инициации, если у него нет качеств. Качества = достоинства.

----------


## Vidyanandadas

Шрила Прабхупада никогда не говорил,что тот кто получает вторую инициацию автоматически становится брахманом.Вторая инициация,т е "дикша"это процесс,зачастую достаточно долгий.не стоит удивляться что кто-то в начале этого процесса сохраняеткакеие либо плохие качества-если он будет искренним-всё изменится  :smilies:

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Я считаю человека достойным, если у него есть качества.


Каждый человек должен быть правдивым, милосердным и аскетичным (соблюдая пост в определенные дни месяца); каждый должен совершать полное омовение два раза в день, стойко переносить невзгоды, уметь отличать хорошее от дурного, владеть своим умом, владеть чувствами, не причинять никому страданий, хранить целомудрие, делать пожертвования, читать священные писания, быть прямодушным и удовлетворенным, служить святым, постепенно отказываться от ненужных занятий, осознавать бессмысленность многих видов человеческой деятельности, быть молчаливым и серьезным, избегая пустых разговоров, изучать самого себя («кто я — тело или душа?»), раздавать пищу всем (и людям, и животным) в соответствии с их потребностями, считать каждую душу (особенно, если она воплощена в человеческом теле) частицей Верховного Господа, слушать о деяниях и наставлениях Верховной Личности Бога (того, кто является прибежищем святых), прославлять эти деяния и наставления, всегда помнить о них, стараться служить Господу, поклоняться Ему, выражать Господу почтение, стать Его слугой, стать другом Господа и вручить Ему всего себя. О царь Юдхиштхира, *любому, кто родился человеком, следует обрести эти тридцать добродетелей*. Этого будет достаточно, чтобы удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога.

_Шримад Бхагаватам 7.2.11_

Как правило, человек не должен заниматься деятельностью, которая предписана представителям более высокого сословия. Но в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах любой, кроме кшатрия, имеет право обеспечивать себя с помощью занятий, которые предназначены для других.

_Шримад Бхагаватам 7.2.11_

Что мы видим? Люди, занимающиеся политикой принимают пожертвования потому что у них две, а то и три инициации!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Что мы видим? Люди, занимающиеся политикой принимают пожертвования потому что у них две, а то и три инициации!


Может быть вы не все видите? И что это за люди, которые занимаются политикой? Какой политикой? Похоже, что мы живем на разных планетах, раз так плохо понимаем друг друга. Брахманы и саннйаси ( 2 и 3 инициации) традиционно принимают пожертвования и распределяют пожертвования. Это одна из их обязанностей.

----------


## Balaram kripa das

> Похоже, что мы живем на разных планетах, раз так плохо понимаем друг друга.


Да, наверное, я другой национальности просто.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Взмахну-ка и я цитатой... ЗатешУсь, так сказать, в такую уважаемую компанию.
> «Отыскивать маленькие недостатки -- издавна свойство умов, которые мало или вовсе не возвышаются над посредственностью. Возвышенные умы молчат или же возражают против целого. А великие умы творят сами, никого не осуждая.» Г.К.Лихтенберг


А кто это такой - Г.К. Лихтенберг?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вообще попытка обвинить современных брахманов в ИСККОН в корысти и т.д. достаточно абсурдна, т.к. брахманы (как и другие варны) существуют только все вместе, т.к. являются частями единого социального организма. В ведическом обществе кшатрии следили за тем, чтобы у брахманов все было, взымая для этого налоги с вайшьев. В материалистическом обществе сейчас никто ни о ком не заботится. Каждый за себя. В ИСККОН этого механизма поддержания тоже не сущетсвует. Если нет ни кшатриев, ни вайшьев, осознающих свою дхарму, то какие претензии можно предъявить к брахманам? Они живут как могут. Какие претензии? Если хотите, чтобы они все бесплатно делали, то гарантируйте им стабильное поддержание. Все очень просто. Никто не может осудить брахмана за то, что оказывает свои услуги за деньги, т.к. нет ведической системы, где забота о брахманах является одной из приоритетных программ. Поэтому все разговоры о "корыстных брахманах", занятых "собачьм бизнесом", полностью бессмыслены, т.к. действующей варнашрамы просто нет. У каждого свой промысел. Иначе и не скажешь.


всё в точку - только в этой связи высказывание Прабхупады о современных псевдо-брахманах торгующих знаниями хорошо бы приводить всё-таки в указанном контексте, чтобы не было кривотолков, подобно воспроизводимым в этой теме...

----------


## Йогешвара дас

Шримад-Бхагаватам, Песнь 6, Глава 7, Текст 36, Комментарии:
        "Настоящий брахман не берет со своих учеников (или с яджаманов) никакой платы. Tакие брахманы-подвижники
живут тем, что собирают в поле зерна, оставленные для них крестьянами, или подбирают зерна на рынке, где идет торговля зерном.
Они не требуют от своих учеников обеспечить им жизнь такую же сытую и богатую, как у кшатриев или вайшьев. Брахман, который чист сердцем, 
добровольно живет в бедности и во всем полагается на милость Господа. Не так давно в Кришнанагаре, близ Навадвипы, жил один такой брахман. 
Когда местный землевладелец Враджа Кришначандра предложил ему помощь, брахман отказался. Он сказал, что ни в чем не нуждается, 
что ему вполне достаточно риса, который приносят ученики и который его жена варит с листьями тамаринда.
         Итак, даже если брахман, выполняющий обязанности жреца, получает от своих учеников богатые дары, он должен использовать
их не для себя самого, а для служения Верховной Личности Бога".

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

> Как бы там ни было, а факт сбора средств - особенно, что касается лекций таких проповедников как Аударья Дхама и т.д. говорит о том, что стандарт о котором говорит Прабхупада - брахманы знания должны давать бесплатно - не соблюдается... Но вряд ли это вина этих проповедников - скорее это констатация факта того, что на дворе - Кали-юга...


Вот именно такие преданные как Аударья Дхама прабху пусть берут деньги. Он искренний человек.
Вообще дискуссия разворачивается по привычному - на белой простыне видно каждое пятнышко, а на грязной ничего не заметно. 
Пускай вайшнавы ИСККОН берут деньги за зал, за прасад и проч.
Они самые квалифицированные брать эти пожертвования.
Для сравнения - хоронили моего брата. Муллу (мусульманского) привезли мы сами на своей машине, отвезли обратно также сами, он провел обряд прощания над телом, даже не поехал на кладбище как положено. Сказал, что ему еще на другие похороны надо. Подарили ему взрослого барана (на дом привезли) и еще кругленькую сумму. Остался осадок от того, что человек невнимательно все это сделал, как заученную формулу все повторил, без души. Для нас это было больно, потому что это был близкий и любимый человек. 
Так что есть с чем сравнивать. Там точно был просто бизнес, и "ничего личного".

----------


## Кеша

По-моему, вся тема - это одна сплошная вайшнава-апаратха. Удивляюсь, что даже посвященные *с удовольствием* обсуждают старших преданных, не соблюдая элементарный этикет (и не надо передёргивать: этикет к фанатизму не имеет никакого отношения).
Не лучше ли побеспокоиться о том, чтобы оскорбление не совершить самому, когда общаетесь по привычке в высокомерном стиле других интернет-форумов?
8 страниц... в таких темах всем как мёдом намазано.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> По-моему, вся тема - это одна сплошная вайшнава-апаратха. Удивляюсь, что даже посвященные *с удовольствием* обсуждают старших преданных, не соблюдая элементарный этикет (и не надо передёргивать: этикет к фанатизму не имеет никакого отношения).
> Не лучше ли побеспокоиться о том, чтобы оскорбление не совершить самому, когда общаетесь по привычке в высокомерном стиле других интернет-форумов?
> 8 страниц... в таких темах всем как мёдом намазано.


если есть факты, вступающие в противоречия с нашими идеалами или даже кажущимися таковыми, их надо обсуждать, а не замалчиватью... Конечно, подобные обсуждения тоже надо стараться вести в конструктивном, а не оскорбительном тоне...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ведическое общество делится на четыре сословия: брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр, — и в писаниях указано, как представители каждого из них должны зарабатывать себе средства к существованию. Брахманы обязаны передавать знания своим ученикам, что дает им право принимать от учеников пожертвования, а царь обязан защищать своих подданных, предоставляя им все возможности для экономического и духовного развития, и если он справляется с этими обязанностями, то может взимать с них налоги. Предприниматели или торговцы, которые обеспечивают общество продуктами питания, могут делать это с некоторой выгодой для себя, шудры же, неспособные исполнять обязанности брахманов, кшатриев или вайшьев, должны служить представителям высших сословий общества и получать от них все необходимое для жизни. ШБ 4.21.50 комментарий

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Я был несколько лет назад на семинаре одного известного проповедника ИСККОН. Тема была про психологию. Такса 200 рублей. Но при этом объяснили, что  дело добровольное: хочешь - заплатишь, хочешь -нет. Я послушал лекцию до конца, а когда программа закончилась, кто-то дал денег, кто-то нет. 

Иногда , когда читают какие-то семинары преданным, то вообще говорят, что кто сколько считает нужным, тот столько и может пожертвовать. Т.е. даже какая-то конкретная сумма не указывается.

Я считаю это нормальным. Дело в том, что людям Кали-юги надо напоминать о пожертвованиях, о правилах поведения в ведическом обществе и в этом нет ничего странного. 

У нас, несмотря на то, что Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что грихастхи вообще-то должны жертвовать не менее 50% своего дохода на миссию, тем не менее таких преданных днём с огнём не сыщешь. И несмотря на то , что они себя считают преданными Кришны, отдавать Ему плоды своего труда жаба давит - сам такой.

У нас в Новосибе около 100 преданных как минимум. Сознательных так сказать... Если бы каждый из них  отдавал ежемесячно хотя бы 1000 рублей, а это согласитесь не 50%, то в год можно было бы скопить 1млн 200тыс рублей. На эти деньги можно было бы ежегодно проводить хороший ежегодный фестиваль на набережной Оби в течение недели. Так вот когда я поднял эту тему на собрании ятры, жертвовать стали только 3 человека включая меня и то новички. А старшие преданные предпочли сделать вид, что ничего не слышали. И мы ещё говорим о доме высокой культуры быта. КОгда я вижу такое положение дел, мне становится смешно на лекциях.

Помню, будучи брахмачари ещё при Кришна Киртане, собрались грихастхи организовать "фуд-фо-лайф" мы брахмачари договорились с организациями, чтобы в конкретное время распространить прасад. Так на третий день пришлось самим готовить и я один весь день ходил по домам с сумарями: грихастхи куда-то испарились.

Грихастхам надо каждый день вдалбливать в сознание, что необходимо жертвовать деньги, чтобы проповедь шла активнее и на высоком уровне. Каждый день с утра до вечера. Халявы быть не должно. Преданное служение - это СЛУЖЕНИЕ, а не ПОТРЕБЛЕНИЕ. Каждый вправе установить для себя минимум, который он будет ежемесячно жертвовать - это карма-йога в сознании Кришны. Жертвование плодов своего труда Господу развивает в человеке непривязанность и поднимает на уровень посвящения Ему своей деятельности. Это на "бхакти-шастрах" проходят.

Считаю что все кандидаты на получение инициации должны ежемесячно в течение срока испытания жертвовать деньги независимо от того проводят ли они нама-хаты или заняты каким-то служением. Это должно быть одним из условий на получение инициации. А то ездят в Индию некоторые каждый год, а 1000 или 500 рублей внести в кассу у них нет. Есть доход в виде денег, значит часть дохода должны быть пожертвована на миссию Господа Чайтаньи.  Только в этом случае преданный должен рассматриваться как серьёзный кандидат. Пора уже серьёзней отнестись к этому вопросу. А то уже 20 лет прошло, а эта тема всё запихивается в дальний угол как неудобная и неприятная.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Вог тогда то нас и обвинят в вымогании денег и запретят как суперсекту  :smilies: 

Насчет постоянного напоминания про пожертвования... При прежнем руководстве у нас так и было. И просто уже всех тошнило от этого. Новички еще велись, а преданные постарше в лучшем случае не обращали внимания, а то и издевались - "о, опять президент сел с Бхагавад Гитой на вьясасану, значит снова лекция будет про деньги". То есть это тоже было малоэффективно. Причем все как бы понимали, что жертвовать надо, но желания не возникало.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Вог тогда то нас и обвинят в вымогании денег и запретят как суперсекту


Даже Иисус Христос говорил о необходимости жертвовать десятину и один день в неделю полностью посвящать Богу. В любой партийной организации члены партии платят взносы на нужды и это нормально. Речь не идёт о какой-то конкретной сумме денег. Это очень важно понять!!! Речь идёт о той сумме, которую человек сам для себя решает жертвовать ежемесячно. Это как минимальное количество кругов джапы, которое человек сам для себя устанавливает индивидуально. Это может быть 100 рублей, а может и 1000, а может и ещё больше. Важно не количество, а сам принцип, сам факт. Новички, друзья общество сознания Кришны могут просто посещать программы, вкушать прасад. Но для тех кто хочет получить инициацию, должно быть введено правило пожертвования. Это такой же стандарт, как соблюдение регулирующих принципов и повторение 16 кругов. Это должно стать неотъемлемой частью жизни вайшнава. 





> При прежнем руководстве у нас так и было. И просто уже всех тошнило от этого.


Ну тошнило не всех - это раз. Тошнило тех, кому было жалко жертвовать деньги, кто был сильно привязан к плодам своего труда. Человек, который не привязан к деньгам, для него не составит труда жертвовать некую сумму. Я знал людей, которые регулярно жертвовали.




> Новички еще велись,


Они *НЕ ВЕЛИСЬ*, это как раз люди с *правильным* умонастроением. КОгда человеку с самого начала объясняешь важность пожертвования, когда человек понимает на что идут деньги, то здравомыслящие люди воспринимают это нормально.




> а преданные постарше в лучшем случае не обращали внимания,


Вот в этом и причина. Рыба гниёт с головы.




> Причем все как бы понимали, что жертвовать надо, но желания не возникало.


Вот именно. Нет желания. А зачем подстраиваться под тех у кого нет желания? Почему общество так устроено, что победили те, у кого нет желания? Задайте этот вопрос у себя в ятре на собрании. Вам будет интересно наблюдать реакцию. Будут возмущаться как раз старые преданные. А новички, если им дадут право голоса поддержат эту идею. Так на каком основании старшие преданные в авторитете тогда, если они суют палки в колеса миссии? Каков поп -такой и приход. Все подобные идеи "зарубаются" и сабботируются именно старшими преданными в ятрах. Это не правильно. Шриле Прабхупаде тоже предлагали отменить один регулирующий принцип: незаконный секс, но он не согласился и пришлось принять такой стандарт, который он установил. Будет стандарт, правило, искренние его примут. Сознание Кришны для искренних людей, а строить проповедь и снижать стандарты в угоду тех, кто жаден и скуп - это в корне не верная позиция.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Но для тех кто хочет получить инициацию, должно быть введено правило пожертвования.





> Шриле Прабхупаде тоже предлагали отменить один регулирующий принцип: незаконный секс, но он не согласился и пришлось принять такой стандарт, который он установил.


А вы предлагаете добавить?

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Я предлагаю НЕ ОТМЕНЯТЬ его, а восстановить

 Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к “Бхагавад-гите” (16.1): “Благотворительность предназначена для грихастх. Они должны зарабатывать достойным образом и тратить 50% своего дохода на распространение сознания Кришны во всем мире, то есть делать пожертвования организациям, занятым на этом поприще”. 

Это минимальный уровень для тех грихастх, кто хочет идти путём уттама-бхакти. Но люди живут по принципу: если я не могу жертвовать 50%, значит я не буду жертвовать вообще. Но преданный должен жертвовать хоть сколько, хотя бы на первый порах. Не все могут повторять 64 круга мантры, как просил Господь Чайтанья, но каждый устанавливает свой уровень исходя их своих возможностей. Уровень должен быть установлен в смысле, что пожертвование быть должно, но сколько именно человек решает сам для себя. Есть стандарт 50% и он должен быть озвучен и люди должны стремиться выйти на этот стандарт, как и на уровень постоянного повторения и преданных надо ВОСПИТЫВАТЬ в таком духе, а воспитание предполагает простое возрождение этой традиции.

 Деньги должны помещаться на счет общества в банке, с выдачей квитанций, чтобы не было незаконного использования денежных средств и был учёт. В любое время ревизор, выбранный на совете ятры может провести аудит средств. Решение о расходовании должно приниматься советом ятры и утверждено постановлением и печатями.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Вог тогда то нас и обвинят в вымогании денег и запретят как суперсекту 
> .


Никто никого не запретит, т.к. устав ИСККОН разрешает получать пожертвования на добровольной основе. 
А сектой нас будут считать и без пожертвований, так что ничего не потеряем  :biggrin1:

----------


## Светлана )

> ... Есть стандарт 50% и он должен быть озвучен и люди должны стремиться выйти на этот стандарт, как и на уровень постоянного повторения и преданных надо ВОСПИТЫВАТЬ в таком духе, а воспитание предполагает простое возрождение этой традиции...


Чтобы люди в страсти и невежестве (ну не все быстро избавляются от скупости), а заодно люди просто с маленьким доходом, не "выпали в осадок" от такого, очень важно, чтобы возрождение этой традиции было без нажима и настойчивости. Как в некоторых Вриндаванских храмах часто панды, собирающие пожертвования "с нажимом", вызывают неправильное отношение у начинающих... Если просто обьяснять, люди, по мере очищения, сами поймут, насколько важна благотворительность.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Чтобы люди в страсти и невежестве (ну не все быстро избавляются от скупости), а заодно люди просто с маленьким доходом, не "выпали в осадок" от такого,


Выпасть в осадок не получится, поскольку человек сам для себя определяет сумму исходя из возможностей. Хоть 1 рубль, но регулярно. Это принцип. Важно ведь не количество, вы же должны это понимать.




> очень важно, чтобы возрождение этой традиции было без нажима и настойчивости.


 Любая проповедь предполагает настойчивость и нажим. Никто никогда не поверит, что человек не может жертвовать хоть какую-то сумму, пусть даже небольшую.  Все грихастхи работают и нежелание жертвовать должно свидетельствовать о низком уровне сознания Кришны. Такие не должны получать инициацию.





> Если просто обьяснять, люди, по мере очищения, сами поймут, насколько важна благотворительность.


Я про тоже самое говорю. Гости, которые только пришли в сознание Кришны, новички, могут вообще ничего не жертвовать. Просто приходи на программы, слушай лекции, вкушай прасад, пой киртан - с них и спросу никакого. Но если ты хочешь принять прибежище у гуру, то должен взять на себя часть его ноши по распространению сознания Кришны. По мере духовной практики человек должен придти к соответствующему пониманию. Член общества сознания Кришны должен помогать в том числе и финансово - это его обязанность, долг как грихастхи. И преданным каждой ятры надо создать условия для того, чтобы они имели возможность совершать такое служение. И это должно исходить от руководства, либо поддержано руководством. Должны висеть объявления, читаться лекции, а на собранные деньги проводиться программы и делаться отчёты. Всё должно быть прозрачно. Не должно быть секретов, здесь нет обмана или какого-нибудь мошенничества - всё должно быть честно. Средства не должны находиться на счету какой-то одной личности. Все средства должны принадлежать местному отделению общества сознания Кришны и храниться на счёте, а сниматься только по разрешению совета ятры и на все приходы/расходы должны быть квитанции и "чёрного нала" быть не должно.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Любовь и доверие.Вот основа духовного мира.О какой продаже речь? О каких денежных сумм мы зависим? Мы зависим от Кришны.Если нет пожертвований значит проповедь не вдохновляет людей делать их.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Я предлагаю НЕ ОТМЕНЯТЬ его, а восстановить


Шрила Прабхупада дал нам определенные стандарты на инициацию и просил нас ничего не менять.




> Гости, которые только пришли в сознание Кришны, новички, могут вообще ничего не жертвовать. Просто приходи на программы, слушай лекции, вкушай прасад, пой киртан - с них и спросу никакого. Но если ты хочешь принять прибежище у гуру, то должен взять на себя часть его ноши по распространению сознания Кришны. По мере духовной практики человек должен придти к соответствующему пониманию. Член общества сознания Кришны должен помогать в том числе и финансово - это его обязанность, долг как грихастхи.


Вот здесь вы очень, очень близко подошли у истине. Я кратко расскажу о концепции 4 движений в ИСККОН. Данная концепция была описана в двух ранних работах Шрилы Прабхупады и была относительно недавно раскрыта и прокомментирована Е.С. Бхакти Рагава Махараджем. Эта концепция классифицирует преданных по степени их вовлеченности в процесс преданного служения. 

1.	Движение санкиртаны. Сюда относятся самые начинающие преданные, которым нравятся определенные элементы движения Сознания Кришны (киртаны, леции, фестивали, прасад и т.п.), но у них, по большому счету, нет _никаких_ обязательств. Их также называют «друзья Кришны».
2.	Движение храмового поклонения (дословно: «The temple entry movement» - движение посещения храмов.) Приходя в храм, преданный уже должен вести себя определенным образом, у него появляются некоторые обязательства. Однако храм он посещает когда захочет и свою жизнь вне храма выстраивает по своему усмотрению.
3.	Движение инициации. После инициации преданный выстраивает всю свою жизнь в соответствии с волей духовного учителя (по крайней мере, так должно быть). 
4.	Движение дайви-варнашрамы. Подразумевает посвящение всей своей деятельности Кришне.

В Венгерской общине, чтобы быть ее действительным членом (не другом, не помощником, ни кандидатом, у них такая классификация), нужно либо быть монахом, либо следовать принципу 50%. Это уровень 4-ого движения. Все 3 другие движения также имеют право на существование, и у них свои стандарты.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Любовь и доверие.Вот основа духовного мира.О какой продаже речь? О каких денежных сумм мы зависим? Мы зависим от Кришны.Если нет пожертвований значит проповедь не вдохновляет людей делать их.


Вы немного путаете. Когда я говорю о необходимости делать пожертвования, я говорю не о простых людях, а о преданных. Тогда вопрос такой вам: преданных, инициированных не вдохновляет делать пожертвования чья проповедь?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вы немного путаете. Когда я говорю о необходимости делать пожертвования, я говорю не о простых людях, а о преданных. Тогда вопрос такой вам: преданных, инициированных не вдохновляет делать пожертвования чья проповедь?


Меня,например,проповедь-напоминание,что без денег нету помещения,отопления,туалетной бумаги и в том же духе.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

_В своей речи М. Карой отметил вклад Шиварамы Свами в развитие духовно-культурного и межрелигиозного диалога. За время его служения в Венгерской Республике была создана правительственная программа, позволяющая гражданам направлять 1% своего налога на доходы в качестве пожертвований религиозным и некоммерческим организациям. Венгерская община вайшнавов занимает 4-е место среди более чем 100 участников по количеству пожертвований, полученных от граждан в рамках этой программы. Это свидетельствует о том, что венгры одобряют и поддерживают деятельность, осуществляемую Обществом сознания Кришны под руководством Шиварамы Свами на протяжении 20 лет.
_


*В Венгерской общине, чтобы быть ее действительным членом (не другом, не помощником, ни кандидатом, у них такая классификация), нужно либо быть монахом, либо следовать принципу 50%. Это уровень 4-ого движения. Все 3 другие движения также имеют право на существование, и у них свои стандарты.* 

Это из крайности в крайность называется. Обратите внимание на отрывок из статьи: "За время его служения в Венгерской Республике была создана правительственная программа, позволяющая гражданам направлять 1% своего налога на доходы в качестве пожертвований религиозным и некоммерческим организациям."

Я убеждён, что именно этим обусловлены такие большие пожертвования. Не 50-ю процентами, а возможностью жертвовать столько сколько можешь, хотя бы 1%

Я понимаю, многие жители  Венгрии жертвовали деньги из симпатии к деятельности ИСККОН, но у нас нет такого закона в государстве. Почему бы не ввести этот 1 процент для наших российских преданных? Речь идёт даже не об 1%, а о том сколько кто может, это может быть и меньше процента. *Речь идёт о привлечении средств на проповедь.* На такую проповедь, чтобы о ней узнали тысячи людей, т.е. речь идёт о крупной проповеднической программе типа фестиваля или праздника Ратха-ятры в городе, с раздачей прасада. Как вы думаете одного миллиона рублей хватит для проведения раз в год фестиваля? А это возможно при поступлении 1000 рублей от 100 преданных. Но допустим будут вносить по 500 рублей в месяц - это 600 тыс в год. 250 рублей - это 300 тыс в год.

Я не знаю сколько денег стоит провести  вайшнавский праздник на городском уровне, но основная сумма уйдёт на рекламу и прасад  для сотен и тысяч людей, которые могут придти на программу. 

Скажите 250 рублей в месяц это много от каждого вайшнава? Или даже столько жалко? 

Надо выходить на крупный масштаб проповеди для популяризации ведической культуры в обществе. А это возможно толлько с привлечением денег.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Меня,например,проповедь-напоминание,что без денег нету помещения,отопления,туалетной бумаги и в том же духе.


А что вас будет вдохновлять на то, чтобы регулярно делать пожертвования?
И что НЕ вдохновляет в настоящее время?
Поделитесь, чисто для сбора мнений

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Или даже столько жалко?


Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что дело вовсе не в жалко... А в том, что отметил выше Yudhishthiranath prabhu - любовь и доверие. Если люди не любят сборщиков податей и не доверяют им, то можете хоть сутками бухтеть о важности пожертвований, бесполезно.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Считаю что все кандидаты на получение инициации должны ежемесячно в течение срока испытания жертвовать деньги независимо от того проводят ли они нама-хаты или заняты каким-то служением. Это должно быть одним из условий на получение инициации.


Насилие не метод решения проблемы. А получили инициацию.. и что тогда? можно перестать жертвовать?

Никакие жесткие меры не помогут, а вероятнее всего наоборот,  оттолкнут тех, кому такие меры "воспитания" очень напомнят шантаж.
Самое разумное, это все же разговаривать с преданными и объяснять в какие суммы выливаются затраты и каким образом они могут в этом поучаствовать. 
Мое мнение - не надо никаких квитанций... есть ящичек для пожертвований и пусть каждый жертвует сколько может. Потому что например сегодня преданный может пожертвовать очень маленькую сумму, например 200 руб. и не больше. Ради такой суммы не каждый захочет лезть в глаза, брать квитанцию, расписываться и пр. ...может поэтому и не жертвуют. Проще положить лакшми в ящичек для пожертвований и  не афишировать свое участие.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А что вас будет вдохновлять на то, чтобы регулярно делать пожертвования?
> И что НЕ вдохновляет в настоящее время?
> Поделитесь, чисто для сбора мнений


Уточните,какие пожертвования? Преданные жертвуют всей своей жизнью,а Вы о 250 рублях говорите)))

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что дело вовсе не в жалко... А в том, что отметил выше Yudhishthiranath prabhu - любовь и доверие. Если люди не любят сборщиков податей и не доверяют им, то можете хоть сутками бухтеть о важности пожертвований, бесполезно.


Когда лидер общины говорит, что давайте в следующем году устроим праздник Ратха-ятры публичный в центре города, приготовим много прасада для людей, сделаем рекламу на ТВ и радио об этом празднике и пригласим горожан придти, проведём лекцию, устроим большой киртан, познакомим много людей с вайшнавизмом, про нас в СМИ расскажут, но для этого мы должны собрать необходимую сумму денег на изготовление колесницы и на покупку продуктов питания, что в этом плохого? 

Очень жаль, если у вас в ятре никто не доверяет друг другу? А как же семья о которой мечтал Шрила Прабхупада? Понимаю, философия философией, а правда жизни другая. Как говорится: дружба дружбой, а пирожки врозь в смысле: я тебя Кришна конечно люблю, но деньги мне нужны на свои нужды. Вы не одиноки в своем мнении к этому вопросу. Таких к сожалению большинство расплодилось. Такое умонастроение было нормой 20 лет назад, и ничего не изменилось в сознании грихастх.

Всё понятно с вами.




> Уточните,какие пожертвования? Преданные жертвуют всей своей жизнью,а Вы о 250 рублях говорите)))


Да жизнь не надо жертвовать, хотя бы 250 рублей в месяц от каждого и этого уже будет достаточно. Этого хватит, чтобы проводить хорошие публичные программы.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Когда лидер общины говорит, что давайте в следующем году устроим праздник Ратха-ятры публичный в центре города, приготовим много прасада для людей, сделаем рекламу на ТВ и радио об этом празднике и пригласим горожан придти, проведём лекцию, устроим большой киртан, познакомим много людей с вайшнавизмом, про нас в СМИ расскажут, но для этого мы должны собрать необходимую сумму денег на изготовление колесницы и на покупку продуктов питания, что в этом плохого? 
> 
> вы никому не доверяете в своей ятре? А как же семья о которой мечтал Шрила Прабхупада? Понимаю, философия философией, а правда жизни другая. Как говорится дружба дружбой, а пирожки врозь в смысле: я тебя Кришна конечно люблю, но деньги мне нужны на свои нужды. Вы не одиноки в своем мнении к этому вопросу. Таких к сожалению большинство. Такое умонастроение было нормой 20 лет назад, и ничего не изменилось в сознании.
> 
> Всё понятно с вами.
> 
> 
> 
> Да жизнь не надо жертвовать, хотя бы 250 рублей в месяц от каждого и этого будет достаточно. Этого хватит, чтобы проводить хорошие публичные программы. Понимаю, на 250 рублей можно купить что-то более полезное


Жить по средствам надо)))

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Грихастхам?  :aaaaaaa:  ну так надо умерить свои аппетиты и выделить небольшую сумму для проповеди. Про то и речь веду, что если в чём-то преданный откажет себе и сумму, которую бы он потратил на свои удовольствия, отдал бы на проповедь, то это принесло бы благо всем. Это должно стать частью практики.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Грихастхам?  ну так надо умерить свои аппетиты и выделить небольшую сумму для проповеди. Про то и речь веду, что если в чём-то преданный откажет себе и сумму, которую бы он потратил на свои удовольствия, отдал бы на проповедь, то это принесло бы благо всем. Это должно стать частью практики.


Я о маШкарадах)))  А что у нас не проводятся такие программы?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Когда лидер общины говорит, что давайте в следующем году устроим праздник Ратха-ятры публичный в центре города, приготовим много прасада для людей, сделаем рекламу на ТВ и радио об этом празднике и пригласим горожан придти, проведём лекцию, устроим большой киртан, познакомим много людей с вайшнавизмом, про нас в СМИ расскажут, но для этого мы должны собрать необходимую сумму денег на изготовление колесницы и на покупку продуктов питания, что в этом плохого?


В центре города можно сесть и целый день петь Харинаму по 8 часов в день как это делал Аиндра Прабху и многие другие. И эффект недельного такого воспевания может сравниться по количеству соприкоснувшихся с этим людей с той Ратха-ятрой которую вы задумали. Потом можно пересесть в другое место.
Никаких препятствий нет. Эти проблемы с суммами денег, надуманные проблемы. Если есть деньги на прасад, то хорошо. Если нет, то надо продолжать раздавать Святое Имя  от него ещё больше пользы.
Нигде не видел таких проблем и условий: Начну действовать если будут деньги.
Нет денег, сядь в парке по дерево и пой Харе Кришна бесконечно, зачем клянчить у людей насильно деньги, считая суммы в их кошельках.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Проводятся, а как вы думаете они проводятся без использования денег?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Деньги будут, можно не заботиться об их появлении и давить на людей нет необходимости, унижаться, ходить с протянутой рукой. Попробуйте. Если нет, то быть достойным нищим.
Решимость должна быть сильная. Наподобие той, что даже если нет слушателей, то проповедовать четырем стенам хоть целый год.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> В центре города можно сесть и ...


Как вы думаете, почему так много людей приходят на концерты? Им нравится шоу. Людям нравится праздник.Американские преданные проводили большие рок-концерты. Да там пели кармические песни, но там пели и мантру, в конце концов ради неё всё и проводилось, там собиралось много десятков тысяч людей и они там узнавали о КРишне.  Единицы пойдут слушать вашу лекцию и единицы подойдут к вам, когда вы будете петь харинаму на улице. Но когда устраивается большая программа, когда приходит несколько тысяч, то эффект иной. 

Во-первых: много людей сразу узнают о сознании Кришны.
Во-вторых: такие программы как правило освещаются в СМИ, что даёт ещё больший эффект.
В-третьих: когда такие программы проводятся регулярно и пользуются интересом у людей, люди видят, что кришнаиты совсем не опасны, что это простые веселые люди, такие же как они.
В-четвертых: влиятельные люди начинают считать за честь сотрудничество с ИСККОН, поскольку примкнув к ним есть возможность использовать это в своих интересах.
В-пятых: популяризация сознания Кришны вызывает дискуссию в обществе, в религиозных кругах и власти, что на руку ИСККОН, поскольку чем больше об ИСККОН говорят, тем популярнее становится движение, даже если говорить будут нелицеприятные вещи.

Плюсов можно ещё много писать.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Проводятся, а как вы думаете они проводятся без использования денег?


Ну понятно же о чем я))) Начните с маленькой программы.Потом ,если понравится Кришне,Он народ вдохновит из сердца и руки сами в кошелек полезут)))Но не путайте с чужим  :aaaaaaa: 
А то устраиваюся программы.а потом всех трясет от тог как долги отдавать по аренде того же помещения.И только и слышишь-вот мы туда должны.мы туда должны.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Как вы думаете, почему так много людей приходят на концерты? Им нравится шоу. Людям нравится праздник.Американские преданные проводили большие рок-концерты. Да там пели кармические песни, но там пели и мантру, в конце концов ради неё всё и проводилось, там собиралось много десятков тысяч людей и они там узнавали о КРишне.  Единицы пойдут слушать вашу лекцию и единицы подойдут к вам, когда вы будете петь харинаму на улице. Но когда устраивается большая программа, когда приходит несколько тысяч, то эффект иной. 
> 
> Во-первых: много людей сразу узнают о сознании Кришны.
> Во-вторых: такие программы как правило освещаются в СМИ, что даёт ещё больший эффект.
> В-третьих: когда такие программы проводятся регулярно и пользуются интересом у людей, люди видят, что кришнаиты совсем не опасны, что это простые веселые люди, такие же как они.
> В-четвертых: влиятельные люди начинают считать за честь сотрудничество с ИСККОН, поскольку примкнув к ним есть возможность использовать это в своих интересах.
> В-пятых: популяризация сознания Кришны вызывает дискуссию в обществе, в религиозных кругах и власти, что на руку ИСККОН, поскольку чем больше об ИСККОН говорят, тем популярнее становится движение, даже если говорить будут нелицеприятные вещи.
> 
> Плюсов можно ещё много писать.


Очень хорошие планы и желания, я не спорю. Можно поставить в храме ящик, если он наполнится, то провести на эти средства.
Если нет, то масса других вариантов как можно проповедовать. Но жаловаться на других: "Мне не дают", по меньшей мере странно как то. Лично я считаю это унизительным. В городах тысячи помещений, сотни огромных спортзалов и залов пустующих и проблема не в помещениях и деньгах, а в наличии чистых преданных. Если нет храма и денег на его постройку, значит надо построить храм в своём сердце сначало, это фундамент.

Не забывайте, что Кришна  мульти миллиардер и в сердце каждого и если нет денег то надо бы подумать почему это так. Он может дать красивый большой храм в одно мгновенье, но как бы там вместо духовного не получилась атмосфера политики и  куриных склоков.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Деньги будут, можно не заботиться об их появлении и давить на людей нет необходимости, унижаться, ходить с протянутой рукой. Попробуйте. Если нет, то быть достойным нищим.
> Решимость должна быть сильная. Наподобие той, что даже если нет слушателей, то проповедовать четырем стенам хоть целый год.


Какой смысл проповедовать 4м стенам? Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур ходил с протянутой рукой будучи грихастхой, собирая деньги на храм. Он унижался для распространения сознания Кришны. И Шрила Прабхупада ходил с протянутой рукой, собирая пожертвования для распространения сознания КРишны. Все вайшнавы ходят с протянутой рукой и унижаются. И они все являются достойными людьми. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о необходимости искать разные способы распространения сознания Кришны. А денег не будет, если не ходить и не просить. 

У меня такое ощущение, что я общаюсь не на Кришна.ру

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Какой смысл проповедовать 4м стенам?


Главное,что мы сегодня(в экадаши) вмеcте и приятно проводим время в дружеской беседе.Правда?)))А Кришна для своего преданного может что угодно устроить.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> а в наличии чистых преданных.


В отсутствии желания и воли.  И ведь что самое странное, дело даже не в 250 рублях или какой-либо иной сумме. Дело в принципе - люди не хотят жертвовать плоды своего труда Кришне. Они сохраняют привязанности.

*Главное,что мы сегодня(в экадаши) вмеcте и приятно проводим время в дружеской беседе.Правда?)))* 

Главное , что всё останется по-прежнему.

Ладно, прабху-джи, пойду диван давить. Харе Кришна.  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Не знаю, может у вас по прежнему, а я найду способ служить вайшнавам, людям и Кришне. Благословите, если можно, т.к. нуждаюсь и ваших благословениях тоже.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В отсутствии желания и воли.....пойду диван давить. Харе Кришна.


 :good:  В любом центре ИСККОН есть департамент по пожертвованиям.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> пойду диван давить


 Вот она обещанная Ратха-ятра

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Да жизнь не надо жертвовать, хотя бы 250 рублей в месяц от каждого и этого уже будет достаточно. Этого хватит, чтобы проводить хорошие публичные программы.


Пожертвование не всегда выражается в форме денег. Можно отдавать свое время, силы, выполнять практическое служение. И если сделать пожертвования принудительными, это оттолкнет многих искренних преданных. Не у всех есть деньги, чтобы жертвовать регулярно, но это не всегда значит, что человек жадный.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Какой смысл проповедовать 4м стенам? Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур ходил с протянутой рукой будучи грихастхой, собирая деньги на храм. Он унижался для распространения сознания Кришны. И Шрила Прабхупада ходил с протянутой рукой, собирая пожертвования для распространения сознания КРишны. Все вайшнавы ходят с протянутой рукой и унижаются. И они все являются достойными людьми. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о необходимости искать разные способы распространения сознания Кришны. А денег не будет, если не ходить и не просить. 
> 
> У меня такое ощущение, что я общаюсь не на Кришна.ру


Ходите. Кто, вам мешает. Но зачем жаловаться если пнут под зад ботинком.
Не думаю, что Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур днем ходил, а вечером жаловался, что ему не додали.
Дали хорошо, не дали, то "Нет проблем"  надо идти к другим. С протянутой рукой тоже надо уметь ходить.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Пожертвование не всегда выражается в форме денег. Можно отдавать свое время, силы, выполнять практическое служение. И если сделать пожертвования принудительными, это оттолкнет многих искренних преданных. Не у всех есть деньги, чтобы жертвовать регулярно, но это не всегда значит, что человек жадный.


Брахманы-знаниями,кшатрии-организацией и защитой.вайшьи-деньгами и продуктами,шудры-помогают.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Какой смысл проповедовать 4м стенам?


В 1965 , когда никто не приходил получить его общение, Бхактиведанта Свами, как и велел ему гуру (Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати),  «проповедовал четырем стенам».


Никакие препятствия, даже такое как: отсутствие слушателей. Не остановило проповедь и решимость продолжать и действовать в полную силу.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Брахманы-знаниями,кшатрии-организацией и защитой.вайшьи-деньгами и продуктами,шудры-помогают.


Демагогия. В Кали-югу все рождаются с качествами млечх. Вы не встретите ни одного брахмана, ни одного кшатрия, ни одного вайшью и шудру. Нет ни у кого квалификации и качеств следовать обязанностям своей варны и ашрама.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Не остановило проповедь и решимость.


Любовь, Вознесение, Единение,  Сострадание, Эгрегор, Бла-бла-бла... - про это я читаю на другом форуме.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Демагогия. В Кали-югу все рождаются с качествами млечх. Вы не встретите ни одного брахмана, ни одного кшатрия, ни одного вайшью и шудру. Нет ни у кого квалификации и качеств следовать обязанностям своей варны и ашрама.


В таком случае какой смысл обвинять грихастх в том, что они не способны регулярно жертвовать?
Да и кого бы Вы отнесли к грихастхам? Сейчас это понятие растяжимое. Все кто не живут в храме? Есть студенты, есь больные люди, матери-одиночки, беззащитные женщины. Им Вы тоже откажете в инициации, если они не способны поддерживать миссию гуру финансово?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Любовь, Вознесение, Единение,  Сострадание, Эгрегор, Бла-бла-бла... - про это я читаю на другом форуме.


Ну давайте тогда "диван давить", больше ничего не остается.

Если нажимать на людей при сборе пожертвований - это не сбор пожертвований, а Рэкет. Может не так ярко выраженный. Но по реакции людей, можно судить  что ненормально всё это.
Рэ́кет (англ. racket от итал. ricatto — шантаж) — вымогательство.

Масса фестивалей и Ратха-ятр проходят в России, везде с удовольствием жертвуют сами. И на югах и в поволжье Грушенский фестиваль нормально проходит, денег  хватает с запасом. У нас вот тут в 40 км от моего города в Вайшнавском поселении Добромыш в конце июля  2013 намечается фестиваль Бхакти Викаши Свами.  Уже денег хватает. Он будет бесплатный. Если кто хочет помочь, то добровольно. И в мыслях нет жаловаться на кого то. Даже такая атмосфера, не буду называть имена жервователя и принимающего пожертвование, но принимающий пожертвование даже отказвается говоря "Слишком много" вот столько достаточно. Не знаю что у вас там в Новосибирске творится, но уже неприятно, что появился какой то дядька и пытается что то навязать. У нас были такие перегибы лет 15 назад, но просто люди отвернулись от того человека и всё. 
На проповедь , не на проповедь, но если есть давление, то это не сбор пожертвований, а вымогательство.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Демагогия. В Кали-югу все рождаются с качествами млечх. Вы не встретите ни одного брахмана, ни одного кшатрия, ни одного вайшью и шудру. Нет ни у кого квалификации и качеств следовать обязанностям своей варны и ашрама.


Шрила Прабхупада говорит.......Согласно Ведам, пожертвования должны отдаваться брахманам(БГ 10.4-5)
Тупиковая ситуация тогда получается,следуя Вашей логике)))
Но фестивали и программы проходят.Вот чудеса-то!!!
У Вас очень хорошая решимость жертвовать и вдохновлять это делать других.Теперь ее надо направить в мирное))) русло.Обратитесь с пожеланиями сотрудничать в местный ИСККОН.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Как вы думаете, почему так много людей приходят на концерты? Им нравится шоу. Людям нравится праздник.Американские преданные проводили большие рок-концерты. Да там пели кармические песни, но там пели и мантру, в конце концов ради неё всё и проводилось, там собиралось много десятков тысяч людей и они там узнавали о Кришне.  Единицы пойдут слушать вашу лекцию и единицы подойдут к вам, когда вы будете петь харинаму на улице. Но когда устраивается большая программа, когда приходит несколько тысяч, то эффект иной.


 Дело в организации мероприятия. Насколько я знаю вход на такие большие концерты был платным: 1 Доллар или несколько. И плюс с тех концертов у американских преданных еще получилась прибыль 300 или 500 долларов.

Какой смысл затаптывать вайшнави бабу Клаву докучая её пожертвованием в 50% процентов от пенсии и провозглашая это великой  преданностью Кришне и на эти деньги проводить рок-концерт или раздавать бесплатный "Пищу жизни" за углом. Я понимаю если эта бхата баба Клава дочь миллионера  подошла и сама предложила какую то помощь для миссии. Тогда всё нормально. Члены ятры это те люди которым мы должны гореть желанием послужить. При какой то "Непосильно взятой ноше" или искусственно нарощенных  финансовых расходах мы мягко говоря лишаем счастья уже существующих вайшнавов. Ради чего, ради того, чтобы какие то другие люди попали в такое же положение. Деньги это кровь вайшнавов и они легко не достаются, приходится им работать в разных, порой даже адских местах. Пусть лучше они меньше работают в аду ради денег, а в освободившееся  время посвящают духовной практике...
Это отношение на тот худший случай, если нет пожертвований. 
Надо осуществлять посильные цели, но конечно иметь в запасе, продумать и более дорогостоящие проекты и при возможности сразу сделать шаг туда. Но вообще дело в правильной организации в любой ситуации. Лишние расходы убрать, а расходы сам за себя каждый легко потянет, даже те прохожие на Радха-ятре внесут свой вклад при правильной организации. Никто не бедствует же и с голоду не помирает значит деньги есть. Проблема в чём то другом, если не получается. Возможно просто искусственная попытка перераспределить деньги от одних к другим.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур ходил с протянутой рукой будучи грихастхой, собирая деньги на храм. Он унижался для распространения сознания Кришны. И Шрила Прабхупада ходил с протянутой рукой, собирая пожертвования для распространения сознания Кришны. Все вайшнавы ходят с протянутой рукой и унижаются. И они все являются достойными людьми. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о необходимости искать разные способы распространения сознания Кришны. А денег не будет, если не ходить и не просить.


Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур был мировым судьей и очень влиятельным человеком в то время в своей области. У него был большой дом или даже несколько и плюс правительство построило даже железную дорогу к его дому, т.к. был незаменимым человеком и что бы он не тратил лишнее время на дорогу. Он без труда мог построить Храм в Йога-питхе и на свои средства, но он обошел много много людей собирая пожертвование, у многих даже по 1-2 рупии, (для него это действительно можно было назвать унижением) с целю дать возможность  очиститься и принять участие в реальном служении Богу и быть привязанным к храму каждому  и получить от этого благо, а не только ему самому.
Неужели вы думаете, что отдавая 50% это в общем то могут получится солидные суммы, Кришна забирает их себе и вы тем самым становитесь великим благодетелем. Ему нет особой  нужды в этом, да и как он их возьмет - лично придет в форме Шьямасундары? Скорее это напоминает процесс предложения пищи, когда вся она, но уже в форме прасада остаётся нам самим же.
Конечно есть огненные жертвоприношения когда действительно  продукты и Ги сгорают в огне. Также и деньги, не все остаются нам в конце, часть сгорает в виде бензина или авиакеросина в процессе так скажем манёвров. Но основная часть так и служит нам же, но уже в форме так скажем прасада, например построенного храма, под крышей которого и в тепло которого мы сами же и приходим. В случаях если кто то пытается забрать их себе собрав у других или на постоянной основе отдавать третьим, тогда может случиться некоторый стопор(третьи получили например прасад и чем им заниматься: спать чтоли?  Нет конечно, а заниматься деятельностью что бы както отдать копеечку первым или накормить такой же порцией прасада первых или устроить для них программу). И смешно насильно заставлять жертвовать, когда реально картина получается мы жертвуем сами себе. Чудом эти деньги не попадают в духовный мир и нет такокого посредника собирающего пожертвование, который мог бы переправить их в духовный мир к Кришне. Реальное служение, когда делаем вещи, но для себя ничего нет это к примеру воспевание Харе Кришна. Но вайшнавы в Новосибирске уже достаточно этого делают, так что переживать за них, что они должны еще как то извратиться и послужить Кришне другими способами нет необходимости. Конечно проповедь важна, но это надо делать на добровольной основе из сострадания , а не по принуждению

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> И Шрила Прабхупада ходил с протянутой рукой, собирая пожертвования для распространения сознания Кришны.


 При всём обилии пожертвований которые давали Шриле Прабхупаде после прихода успеха и известности он довольствовался немногим для себя - это в общем то было немного прасада в день, две или три пары одежды.

В Шримад-Бхагаватам есть описание как брахманам кто то раздал тысячу коров. Но что они с ними делали?  В тот же день или через несколько раздавали обратно, просто перераспределяли.
Отношение у Шрилы Прабхупады   к пожертвованиям было очень почтительное. Он не допускал разбазаривания и понимал, что это энергия Кришны и вайшнавов. Следил за тем, чтобы ученики которым он доверял проекты неправилно их не потратили. Мог отчитать учеников из-за мешка цемента купленного по завышенной цене. Однажды в Маяпуре Шрила Прабхупада заметил что из крана течёт вода маленькой струйкой, сразу "поднял тревогу". По хозяйственной части в то время там заведовал Джаяпатака Свами и как он рассказал, он получил хорошую взбучку. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что эта вода - это энергия Кришны. Часто не стеснялся торговаться за землю. Торговался при заключении договора о печатании книг в японской компании "Макмиллан".

Желание проповедовать - отличное желание. Оно должно быть из сострадания к другим, но даже если все люди надоели и нет желания проповедовать и человек думает только о своём духовном прогрессе то он всё равно должен проповедовать, потому что если деградирует общество вокруг, то и он деградирует потихоньку вместе с обществом.

Думаю Радха-ятра этим летом в Новосибирске вполне возможна, нужно найти правильную стратегию и тактику.
Единственное, что необходимо это желание и энтузиазм вайшнавов или хотя бы одного вайшнава. Просто подойти и требовать в сбор  десятину или заявить, что нужен миллион и тогда можно начинать, наверно не совсем правильно. Хотя попробовать стоило. Но если не получилось, то нужно пойти другим путем. Основная составляющая, отличающая Радха-ятру от, допустим маха-харинамы - это колесница. Вот биография Джаянанды Тхакура и истории как он успешно подготовил и провел множество  Радха-ятр.

http://www.jayananda.ru/component/op...page/Itemid,1/

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Воспоминания Индрадьюмны Свами: 

Я слышал, когда Джаянанда строил колесницу для Ратха-ятры, не хватало ни денег, ни преданных, так что приходилось все делать практически в одиночку, зачастую используя помощь простых прохожих.

Как ему это удавалось?

Да просто невозможно было устоять перед искренним желанием Джаянанды занять любого в преданном служении и таким образом позаботится о каждом. Его рабочая одежда всегда была очень простой — джинсы и футболка. А когда какие-нибудь хиппи, проходившие мимо, начинали смеяться над ним, особенно над его бритой головой, Джаянанда весело подзывал их: «Эй, ребята, идите сюда. У меня есть кое-что интересное». Показывая фотографию Шрилы Прабхупады, он говорил им, что, вот, смотрите, мой духовный учитель тоже лысый, и пояснял: «Мы монахи. Этот процесс сознания Кришны, о котором я услышал от моего духовного учителя, очень-очень радостный, приносит много наслаждения, больше, чем вино или марихуана».

— Да ну!!! Как это может быть?

— Да, да. Это так, точно. Потому что этот мир временный, а духовный мир — вечен, полон знания и блаженства.

— Правда, что ли? Ну, давай, докажи это!

— Хотите попробовать?! Вот, смотрите. Берите гвозди, молоток и попробуйте забить несколько из них в эту колесницу, увидите, что случится с вами.

И студенты, хиппи начинали заниматься преданным служением, совершали агьята-сукрити. Естественно, при этом они чувствовали вкус. И, конечно же, каждого вдохновляло само общение с Джаянандой, поскольку его сердце было лишено зависти, а такой преданный, как говорится в шастрах, привлекателен как для порядочных людей, так и для негодяев.

Один из моих духовных братьев говорил мне, что Джаянанда привлек к сознанию Кришны больше преданных, чем кто-либо. Он проповедовал всегда и везде. Иногда это происходило при необычных обстоятельствах, например, во время ремонта машины, лежа под ней. Собирались люди; его самого они не видели, может, только ноги, но слышали слова проповеди, которые были настолько убедительными и столько в них было преданности Шриле Прабхупаде, что у людей невольно появлялось желание заняться преданным служением.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, сегодня утром на Ведамедиа была замечательная лекция ШБ 3.24.45 - Е.М. Акшаджи Прабху! Обзательно посмотрите!*http://vedamedia.ru/live/*

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Что-то я эту лекцию не нашла

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Что-то я эту лекцию не нашла


Там надо нажать «Трансляция» в Центре Ведической Культуры (на Динамо)

----------

